# Share your workout



## BusinessMan

Hello and good day all! I'm creating this thread for the sole reason of expanding my exercise routines (and possible anyone who stops by in this thread). So feel free to share some your favorite workouts and/or top exercises. Tips and critiques are welcome!

Here's mine for today:

Reps until failure, slowly to get full activation and motion:
Dumbbell bench press- 4 sets
tricep extensions- 6 sets
pushups- 4 sets
body weight tricep dips- 4 sets
tricep pull downs- sets until failure
incline bench- 4 sets
flat bench- sets until failure
chest cable crosses- 4 sets


----------



## Kevcarnage

I usually give each muscle group their own day. for chest the routine is
Flat bench - 2 sets 10 reps light weight for warm up. then 3 sets first a moderate weight 10 reps. then a heavier weight (you should only be able to get 6-8 reps) and than a max weight (1-3 reps) then go back down to moderate weight (go for 6 reps). 
Incline bench - 3 sets, same method as above. 10 reps for first, 8 for second set and 6 for 3rd. dont go nearly as heavy on the flat bench. 
Incline dumbbell press - 5 sets of 5 reps. Heavy weight (you should only be able to get 5) 
Incline Flys - 3-4 sets depending on how destroyed my muscles feel lol. Same routine as the incline bench. 
Flat fys - 3 sets of 10 medium weight. this is the burnout.
I usually dont do lower chest but if i do i just do body weight tricep dips. add weight if your feeling lucky

My philosophy is the same with each workout. Go heavy with less reps. i usually never exceed 10 reps with anything. Just be sure that those 10 reps are all you're able to handle with that weight. than less reps with heavier weight and so on until you're only doing a 1 rep max. Word of caution with 1 rep max's. You have to make sure your form is perfect when doing it. Go light until you master form. thats the most important thing. 
so anyways a back day would look something like 
Deadlift - 10 reps, 8 reps, 4-6 reps, 1-2 reps, 6 reps just to destroy yourself
bent over barbell row - 10 reps, 8, reps, 6 reps, 3 reps than use the same weight and get another 2 sets going for 3-5 reps. this is a good one to go heavy with
T bar row - 5 sets of 5 with heavy weight
Cable row - 10 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps, 6 reps remember to increase weight
Bent over dumbbell rows - 10 reps, 8 reps, 6-8 reps, 4-6 reps same thing^
Lat pulldowns - 10 reps, 8, reps, 8 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps, 8 reps. 
either bodyweight or weighted pull ups sets until failure. when you wanna quit, do another set. 
remember always good form

Shoulders
standing military Press. 10 reps with just the bar. Careful with this exercise. It's very easy to injure yourself if you go to heavy or use bad form. I do 1 rep max's with this but my form is always good. I did actually screw up my neck when i first started working out. i tried doing too much weight and sacrificed my form to get it up. but anyway when your form is mastered 10 reps, 8 reps, 6, reps, 3 reps, 3 reps. 6 reps
Dumbbell shoulder press- 10 reps, 8, reps, 6 reps, 4 reps, 4 reps
Arnold press - 8 reps, 6 reps, 6 reps, 6 reps
standing Dumbbell fly- 10 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps, 6 reps, 8 reps, 10 reps
than ill do some cable stuff. Theres a bunch of different cable exercises you can switch it up with. look some up

for legs 
squat - 10, 8, 6, 3, 1, 6 after you master form go heavy with this. nothing builds leg strength like an ass to grass squat
Front squat - 10, 10, 8, 6, 4
leg press - 10, 8, 6, 6, 8, 10
Lunges - 8, 8, 8, 6
Leg extension - 10, 8, 6, 6, 6, 8, 10
Leg curl - 10, 8, 6, 8, 10
hip thrusts or the glute machine - 10, 10, 10
Standing Calf Raise - 10, 8, 6, 8, 10
seated calf raise - 12, 12, 12, 10
you can superset the calf raises. super setting leg extensions and curls is a deadly superset as well if your up to it. 

Arms. I usually always deadift when i do arms. It activates them very well and also deadlift along with squats are two of the most strength building exercises. Its good to do it twice a week anyways.
Deadlift - whatever you're comfortable with. If you went super heavy on back day than dont go as heavy. If you didnt though than go all out! 
Biceps
Standing bicep barbell curl - 10, 8, 6, 4, 6, 8, 10
Incline Curl - 10, 8, 6, 8, 10
Preacher curl - 10, 8, 6, 4
Hammer curls - 12, 10, 8, 6, 8
Cable curls - 12, 12, 12, 10, 8, 6
pull ups till failure 3 sets
Triceps
Barbell skullcrusher - 10, 8, 6, 4, 6, 8, 10
Close grip bench press - 10, 8, 6, 5 
Dumbbell Skullcrusher - 10, 8, 6
Tricep cable pull downs - 10, 8, 6, 6, 8, 10
Tricep extension (you can do it with cable) - 10, 8, 6
dips until failure for 3 sets


----------



## blacai

I just do strength training. I don't want to waste time thinking about how to combine reps, series or whatever.
I started using the known SS 5x5. Then I switched to the 3x5 and tried 531 after 10 years. Best results I got were while doing 5x5 because I rocketed from 0 and with 531. 531 was killer but I had enough time to dedicate to sport and healthy food<--REALLY important.
Unfortunately I cannot continue now with the 531 because it is very hard and demangin so I went back to 5x5 with deloads every 3 months. I still get good improvements at the end of each cycle.


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm in a pretty savage cut right now (well, probably not compared to someone going through contest prep for a BB show, but I'm not a body builder so meh) so I've pretty much stopped doing volume work and am focusing entirely on intensity, as my muscles aren't going to be getting bigger anyways and intensity work has been continually shown to be better at preserving both strength and muscle mass. It also beats up the body less, which is nice when your diet is crushing your soul already. 

Day One:
Front Squat: 3x3
Bench: 3x6
RDL: 3x3
Press: 3x3
Barbell Rows: 3x3
Fat Grip Stomach Drag Barbell Curl: 2x5

Day Two:
High Bar Squat: 3x3 
Bench: 3x3
Deadlift 2x3
Press: 3x3
Pull Ups: 5x10
Fat Grip "extended" dumbbell "Skullcrushers": 2x5

Day Three:
Low Bar Squat: 3x3
Slingshot Bench: 4x3
Farmer's Deadlift: 6x2. If successful add 20 pounds and do AMRAP set with a goal of 3+
Press: 4x6
Fat Grip Incline Rear Lateral Raise/Reverse Fly/Whatever the fuck you want to call it: 3x5 Because the rear delts don't get enough love. 

Pretty straightforward. Focus on the big lifts and high frequency, as my body seems to respond much better to that than giving each lift it's own day. Whole body every day. Assistance work to bring up my weak points.


----------



## gnoll

Thinking about it, my training has definately evolved over the years. When I started out I did bro splits all the time, and I made damn sure to include isolation exercises for biceps and other minor muscles. Nowadays I tend to work through many more muscles every workout. I have a bigger focus on compound exercises and a better understanding of what's important.

That said, my training at the moment is very impromptu. I go to the gym and I think "hm, what should I do today? I suppose it was a while ago since I did .........., so that's probably a good idea". I try not to use more than 2 sessions to train through my entire body, and sometimes I cover almost everything in 1 session.

My main back builder is weighted pull-ups, complemented with barbell rows and shrugs. I also do deadlifts (sumo) but I do them when I do legs, followed by light squats or leg press, and leg extensions and leg curls. I don't really do heavy squats since I like deadlifts more. One day I will try to get good at squats. For chest I do bench press or dumbbell press and flyes, and the same exercises incline. I add close grip bench and skull crushers for triceps. For shoulders I do military press, side raises and reverse flyes. I don't really do biceps or calves isolation.

As far as sets and reps go, usually low reps and many sets, but that depends on the exercise. Deadlifts mostly 1-5 reps, skull crushers and leg extensions 7-15 reps, and the rest somewhere in between, except for pull-ups which is kind of a special case. For pull-ups I warm up by adding weight in 5 kg increments and do 1-3 reps per set until I get to my max, then I remove weight again by 5 kg, and for each set I try to beat my personal record of reps for that specific weight. I do that for several sets until I am spent, then drop all weight and do 1 set body weight. If I want to go all in to beat a reps record for body weight or with a certain amount of weight, I will warm up the same way, drop weight to where I'm going and just go. For most other exercises my set/reps routines are a bit simpler although I'm pretty impromptu overall, doing things mostly by feel.

Tomorrow I'm doing chest and legs, and maybe some shoulders.


----------



## Triple-J

I'm on the comeback trail after a year recovering from a trap tear and spent a few months doing light work with one part a day but after a lot of thought/reading I've moved onto full body and I'm really enjoying it.
I've ended up squatting and benching twice a week (one day focused on heavy weight/low reps the other high reps/medium weight) deadlifting once a week (5x4-6) with accessory work (arms/abs) on each day I love farmers walks so I threw in a strongman day (farmers walks with kegs or kettlebells) on sunday too.


----------



## MikeH

Right now, my split is as follows:

Monday:
Snatch - 5x1
Clean and jerk - 5x1

Wednesday:
Oly squat - 3x5
Strict press - 3x5
Barbell row - 3x5
Pullups - 3xME

Thursday:
Snatch - 5x1
Clean and jerk - 5x1

Saturday:
Front squat - 3x5
Bench - 3x5
Romanian deadlift - 3x5
Chin-ups - 3xME

Each day, I will vary what accessory work I do, but I will at least hit one isolation exercise per correlated compound movement. I also like to mix up the rep schemes from time to time for heavy vs. dynamic vs. rep days. For instance, my Wednesday this week was working up to a heavy single on squats with no belt and no sleeves, heavy doubles on OHP, and heavy triples on rows. My accessories were low weight high rep leg extensions, lateral dumbbell raises, and Kroc rows. Today, I'll be doing some technique work with the Oly lifts, then following them with hang snatches, clean pulls, and probably a couple other isolation movements for shoulders and hamstrings.


----------



## AxeHappy

I've tweaked my program a wee little bit. Added some volume back, took too much off I'm thinking, and am doing things to take stress off my low back. I drive for a living and my lower back was just getting fucking destroyed between 10+ hours shifts and various squats benching and deadlifts. Probably gonna run it for around 12 weeks and see how my back is doing after that. Looks fairly similar, so I won't type it all out again, but rep and/or set have gone up by one or two respectively and things like the dead have been replaced with a sumo dead (I hate sumo deadlifting. I have no technique on it, weight was hacked down a lot to let me work on that and the lower weight should help with the stress anyways) and I'm doing seal rows and Bulgarian Spilt squats instead of the Low bar. Benching with a flat back and no leg drive (A million powerlifters just cried out in pain) except on my heavy day with the slingshot.

Squatting felt good for the first time in months last Friday, so it seems to be going well so far!


----------



## CrazyDean

100 pushups
100 situps
100 squats
10km run
EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!


----------



## onefingersweep

Doing 5/3/1 now, three days a week.
A: Squat
B: Bench & Deadlift
C: Shoulder Press & Squat

Some assistance work like dumbbell rows and chins.

And a ton of grip training


----------



## MikeH

I loved 5/3/1. I ran the off-season for mass and off-season for conditioning variations and saw a _massive _increase in my numbers. Think I put 40 lbs on my squat, 20 lbs on my deadlift, and 30 lbs on my bench in about 12 weeks.


----------



## bpprox22

When I had easy access to a gym I tried DUP(daily undulating periodization) for a while and loved it but eventually got bored. I keep workouts pretty simple now since my apartment gym is very limited and I am lazy.

I can't wait to move home so I can create my own gym (i.e. power rack) to do a lot more strength training.


----------



## neotronic

I'm doing the Fierce5 dumbbell program (link: https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?p=1266579671#post1266579671 ). It has 2 workouts, A and B, which are to be alternated consecutively, so I do A on monday, B on wednesday, A on friday, B on monday, A on wednesday, B on friday ... The exercises are for* A*:

3x8 - Split Squat (each leg)
3x8 - Bench
3x8 - DB Rows
3x10 - Reverse Flies
2x15 - Calf raises
2x10 - French Press

and for *B* workout
3x8 - Walking Lunge (each leg)
3x8 - Overhead Press
3x8 - Romanian Deadlift
3x8 - Lat Pulldowns or Pull/Chin ups
2x15 - Ab work
2x10 - Curls

I'm on it for the last 3 months and I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## onefingersweep

MikeH said:


> I loved 5/3/1. I ran the off-season for mass and off-season for conditioning variations and saw a _massive _increase in my numbers. Think I put 40 lbs on my squat, 20 lbs on my deadlift, and 30 lbs on my bench in about 12 weeks.



Which program is meant for the off season, is it "Boring But Big"?


----------



## MikeH

onefingersweep said:


> Which program is meant for the off season, is it "Boring But Big"?


There's a website (https://blackironbeast.com/5/3/1/calculator) where you choose a platform of 5/3/1 and input your numbers, and it will create a plan tailored to whichever version of the program you chose. There's like 20 different variations.


Disclaimer: I own the 5/3/1 book, so I'm not just using the program for free.


----------



## AxeHappy

I feel the, "Beyond 5/3/1" book is an essential read if one likes the 5/3/1 method.


----------



## onefingersweep

MikeH said:


> There's a website (https://blackironbeast.com/5/3/1/calculator) where you choose a platform of 5/3/1 and input your numbers, and it will create a plan tailored to whichever version of the program you chose. There's like 20 different variations.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I own the 5/3/1 book, so I'm not just using the program for free.



Ok I see. I have all the books but I have not read through it all yet. I'm doing 5's progression right now. I think I'm going to try BBB after my next deload.


----------



## MikeH

BBB is a staple for a lot of guys I know. Never done it myself, but I may at some point.


----------



## onefingersweep

MikeH said:


> BBB is a staple for a lot of guys I know. Never done it myself, but I may at some point.


It seems kind of brutal indeed, I like the simple approach.


----------



## Marked Man

CrazyDean said:


> 100 pushups
> 100 situps
> 100 squats
> 10km run
> EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!





How many days per year?


----------



## crazyprofessor

I've been told 5/3/1 would work best for beginners, or very experienced powerlifters. I'm a 5:11, 185lb. My max is 255 bench, 355 squat and 430 DL. Pretty intermediate. Comments?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Just did some elevated big yoga ball pushup sets, lunges and shrugs at home. 6 sets, feel the burn, consume extra proteins. Tomorrow pullups, shoulder flyes. My cardio is off now that its fuckin hot so early here in the dustbowl.

FWP: My local gym is boring. Not sure why, I just get bored silly and my brain just wants to move on out of there after 20-30 min. No amount of whatever is on T.V. or earbudding will help. Plus I just get bored thowing my shit together to get there....and its so close. Only really using it for a few exercises I don't have at home like dips, roman chair, some others.

FWP: I have a set of Powerblock adjustable dumbbells, they are apparently the O.G. model and no more expansion sets are made for like 10-15 years. I have the 55 per side now, really need a 70lb expansion but only option would be to sell these, keep the stand and buy a whole other new set. Powerblock out of stock forever, and CL listings are priced at the "everyone is now working out from home" level. lol. I'm committed to the brand and will just add reps until remedied.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Starting to mix straight whey and casein. Casein, is the Peavey to Marshall.


----------



## Mathemagician

35lb Kettle bell
2x15lb kb 

Cycling 5-7miles 3x week since I have more time thanks to WFH.

3 sets of 35+ swings with the 35. I do this every day no matter what. 

3x a week with the 15lbs:
3 sets of kettle bell cleans right handed 
3 sets of Kbcleans left handed 
3 sets of halos 20+ reps each
3 sets of curls 12 reps each side per set 
Idk what it’s call but it’s an overhead lift with the on from behind the head to above it. 3 sets. 

With the 35 - 3 sets of DEEP SKWATZ. 35 each. 

The biggest/most important exercises are the squats and swings. Everything else is auxiliary. So no matter what I do those two. 

Only thing I do at a gym:

Deadlifts 1x per week at my nearby gym. Sets of 10 until I’m wiped. I legit don’t count beyond the first 3 sets or so. Just focused on form and my next ten reps. Super light weight though (beginner) so it’s roughly the trap bar + 80 atm. But I’m the only one who wears a mask so I skedaddle immediately after that one exercise.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I've tried 5/3/1, a bunch of other programs. Got a lot of info from Barbell Medicine, Brian Alsruhe, and alan thrall etc... Before covid hit I would do 3 days a week (used to do 4, but..i'm getting old and i don't recover as fast as I used to)

day 1
squat 3 sets. 
squat 3 sets assistance
bench
2 supplementary bench (flies, incline, decline, etc.. changed all the time)
2 supplementary back exercises (changed all the time)
1 tri's exercise (varied)
sometimes calves

day 2.
deadlift 3 sets
deadlift assistance
Press 
2 supplementary shoulder exercises
bi's
forearms
abs/traps

repeat. ABA BAB

sometimes i would do cardio on my off days. it just depended on how i felt. Seemed to work pretty well for me. 

I haven't lifted since the initial lockdowns though...now I am weak...now I am puny...  makes me sad..


----------



## KnightBrolaire

A
Incline Bench/Dumbbell bench and supplemental pec stuff (pec fly or decline) - Min 3 sets each (reps and weight vary depending on the day)
Dips- til failure. This is the master of tricep pumps imo. Diamond pushups are pretty good too though.
Skullcrusher/overhead tricep press- min 4 sets (usually light weight since this is how I end my chest day)
Back Squat - Been focusing on endurance to prep for ski season so I usually do 225+ lbs x 8-12 reps for minimum 4 sets. Usually by the time December rolls around I'm up to 315lbs for 8-10 reps x 3 sets. I tend to drop the reps and up the weight when spring rolls around since ski season is over.
single leg squat - minimum 8 reps x 4 set, usually alternate sets with back squat just to really destroy my legs in preparation for skiing.
lunge/rear lunge - random distance depending on how bad I'm dying from the squats.

B
Dead hang Pullups/assisted pullups (for extra torture) - Go til failure.
T-bar Row- 6-10 reps x 3-4 sets. Depends how dead I feel.
dumbbell shrugs- usually 60+ lb dumbbells for minimum 15 reps and 3 sets.
Dumbbell Row- usually go super light since I'm smoked from pullups and t-bar. I try to sneak in at least 2 sets of 8 but it depends how dead I feel.
Preacher curl- I'm usually lucky if I can hold a damn bar at this point, but if have something left in the tank I do like 6 reps x 2-3 sets of negatives.
Tricep press - at least 8-12 reps x 3 sets w >70 lbs to help prevent the dreaded T-Rex arms.
Deadlift (alternate between trap bar and standard barbell) - Like squat I'm going for endurance, so I usually do 225+ for minimum 10 reps and min 4 sets.

C
Row or running/walking
Row is usually minimum 30 mins-1hr at random pace (I don't usually do row because I hate it. a lot.)
running is 7-8min/mi for min 4 miles. If walking then minimum 15min/mi pace x 6 miles.

I usually go ABCABC.

I fucking hate cardio but I know I need to do way more. I might just add some extra cardio in on the A and B days, but later in the day so I'm not completely useless at work.
I spent all of lockdown doing my old army routine (leg raises/situps and pushup ladder where you start diamond and end on wide grip) so I managed to maintain my chest and triceps/abs, but everything else pretty much went to shit.


----------



## Mathemagician

KnightBrolaire said:


> A
> Incline Bench/Dumbbell bench and supplemental pec stuff (pec fly or decline) - Min 3 sets each (reps and weight vary depending on the day)
> Dips- til failure. This is the master of tricep pumps imo. Diamond pushups are pretty good too though.
> Skullcrusher/overhead tricep press- min 4 sets (usually light weight since this is how I end my chest day)
> Back Squat - Been focusing on endurance to prep for ski season so I usually do 225+ lbs x 8-12 reps for minimum 4 sets. Usually by the time December rolls around I'm up to 315lbs for 8-10 reps x 3 sets. I tend to drop the reps and up the weight when spring rolls around since ski season is over.
> single leg squat - minimum 8 reps x 4 set, usually alternate sets with back squat just to really destroy my legs in preparation for skiing.
> lunge/rear lunge - random distance depending on how bad I'm dying from the squats.
> 
> B
> Dead hang Pullups/assisted pullups (for extra torture) - Go til failure.
> T-bar Row- 6-10 reps x 3-4 sets. Depends how dead I feel.
> dumbbell shrugs- usually 60+ lb dumbbells for minimum 15 reps and 3 sets.
> Dumbbell Row- usually go super light since I'm smoked from pullups and t-bar. I try to sneak in at least 2 sets of 8 but it depends how dead I feel.
> Preacher curl- I'm usually lucky if I can hold a damn bar at this point, but if have something left in the tank I do like 6 reps x 2-3 sets of negatives.
> Tricep press - at least 8-12 reps x 3 sets w >70 lbs to help prevent the dreaded T-Rex arms.
> Deadlift (alternate between trap bar and standard barbell) - Like squat I'm going for endurance, so I usually do 225+ for minimum 10 reps and min 4 sets.
> 
> C
> Row or running/walking
> Row is usually minimum 30 mins-1hr at random pace (I don't usually do row because I hate it. a lot.)
> running is 7-8min/mi for min 4 miles. If walking then minimum 15min/mi pace x 6 miles.
> 
> I usually go ABCABC.
> 
> I fucking hate cardio but I know I need to do way more. I might just add some extra cardio in on the A and B days, but later in the day so I'm not completely useless at work.
> I spent all of lockdown doing my old army routine (leg raises/situps and pushup ladder where you start diamond and end on wide grip) so I managed to maintain my chest and triceps/abs, but everything else pretty much went to shit.



I hate cardio do what I did: get a bike. A gym bike is efficient but boring imo, and a real bike doesn’t have to be expensive to let you get some sunlight a few times a week. $0.02. There’s options especially used.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mathemagician said:


> I hate cardio do what I did: get a bike. A gym bike is efficient but boring imo, and a real bike doesn’t have to be expensive to let you get some sunlight a few times a week. $0.02. There’s options especially used.


Nah. I hate biking even more than I hate rowing.


----------



## Seabeast2000

You coukd try bare assed wind sprinting along interstate easements. Won't be boring.

Edit: make sure to wear a sports watch.


----------



## Mathemagician

KnightBrolaire said:


> Nah. I hate biking even more than I hate rowing.



Whaaaaaat?!?! You literally prefer running over cycling?! With your own two legs?! Like a sucker?! 

Wow bro. Wow. And rowing is super fun. Throw on the tv and realize just how many torso muscles can burn at once. Also “why are my hamstrings on fire”? Lol.


----------



## c7spheres

- Lift cheesberger to face. 
- Chew
- swallow
- breathe
- lift cigarette to face and light it.
- smoke cigarette
- lift guitar
- play guitar
- put down guitar
- lift body into bed
- fall asleep. 
- repeat. 

- Feel the burn! 

- Seriously though. Trying to get as fit as I was in my 20's is a long term goal. I'm in 40''s now. Slowly getting there. Maybe by the time I'm 50. 
- Already made big improvements in health through diet, though not perfect. Eliminated almost all red meat and replaced with chicken breast, started eating greens, beans, seeds. Eliminated almost entirely all processed meats, grasses, processed and concentrated oils, candy, ice cream, dairy almost entirely, and cut smoking back by about 80-85%. 
- Started doing stretching again and will eventually lead back in to my basic calisthenics then back to a customized workout I use to do for myself.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I feel like my diet is pretty good. I've ran the gamut from 170lbs to 190lbs and decided to stay at around 180lbs since it's fairly easy for me to maintain (er....precovid...I've dropped to 173ish since i'm not lifting right now)

breakfast
1 serving oats
1 banana
75 grams blueberries
1-2 scoops of peanut butter
sometimes some cinnamon and ...*gasp*...sugar
1 scoop protein shake in 2 cups of milk

lunch
1 serving whatever meat
1 serving rice
1 serving veggies

dinner 
1 serving whatever meat
1 serving rice
1 serving veggies

that's for 173ish lbs.

if i want to go to 180-185lbs, I'll add in 2 servings of yogurt, 1 serving orange juice, a bunch of spinach.. scoop of protein. blend it up into a shake. I forget how many calories that was. But it was a pretty good amount that was easy to down.

I sometimes eat cookies and chocolates, but if i notice myself getting too soft I'll back off on those.

190lbs was a lot harder... i had to eat non stop.... too brutal for me.. It became stressful, and lost it's fun lol

edit: potatoes are good too instead of rice. they just take more effort to make if I did something like mashed potatoes so I usually just stick with rice.


----------



## MFB

Mathemagician said:


> Whaaaaaat?!?! You literally prefer running over cycling?! With your own two legs?! Like a sucker?!
> 
> Wow bro. Wow. And rowing is super fun. Throw on the tv and realize just how many torso muscles can burn at once. Also “why are my hamstrings on fire”? Lol.



Nah, cycling sucks compared to a good run. I can hit the bike at the gym until my ass feels numb, but it takes 10x as long to get tbr same workout and feels like I only did half as much as I really did; I never finished a ride and felt nearly as proud of myself as when I finish a new PR for a run, it was always just, "yup, I certainly did go that far in that amount of time."

I have a rower at my parents place thats currently going unused, and its a notch above cycling in my book.


----------



## Seabeast2000

anyone do squats and lunges in the same workout? I'm scared of blowing out a critical part.

EDIT: surprisingly easy, must be just enough variation in the target muscles to not march forward and collapse. leg blast ftw.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Also, after a few decades of doubt, giving creatine an honest try. Older I get the quicker the gains disappear. Not doing the loading method, just the slow daily thing. 
Also looking into HMB. 
That's it, though, no anabolic roids or painkillers to get me through the comps. None of my blood is stored in the fridge for packing day either.


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> Also, after a few decades of doubt, giving creatine an honest try. Older I get the quicker the gains disappear. Not doing the loading method, just the slow daily thing.
> Also looking into HMB.
> That's it, though, no anabolic roids or painkillers to get me through the comps. None of my blood is stored in the fridge for packing day either.



The older creatines worked best loaded, like EAS Phosphagen. I like some of the newer stuff like kre-alkalyn. And I haven't seen HMB mentioned for a long time. I know there was a lot of placebo effect surrounding it, but one of my buddies swore by it.


----------



## Drew

You guys talking about hating biking are mad.  Best way to see the world, and riding can be a_ killer _cardio workout. And it's a lot more FUN than running, if you have any level of comfort on a bike.

I've been mostly ignoring this thread since it's so focused on gym workouts, but since I'm here... 

I spent a lot of the summer focusing on short, extremely hard maximal effort attacks - KOM hunting on Strava, if any of you are familiar with the app. A KOM is the fastest recorded time on a "segment" on Strava, or a user-defined stretch of road that's notable for some reason, so I spent my summer going after KOMs on some of the shorter "sprint" climbs around here. I'm built like a sprinter more than a climber - low 180s, 6', high power output and high burst power, but power-to-weight I'm not going to compete with someone built like a racehorse jockey on a long climb. On short uphill sprints, though, maybe 1:15 or so and under, I can just unload tremendous amounts of power to hit the bottom of a climb at apeed and maintain that on the way up, so I'v e been putting in a strong showing on a lot of the short steep climbs around here - I live along the ridge of Winter Hill in Somerville, so I've taken the KOM on a bunch of the climbs running up it, as well as a few further out in the area (I think I picked up about 20 or so this summer). 

As we're transitioning into indoor trainer seasn, though, I'm getting back to working on my sustained power output. I'b basically doing four types of workouts, if I'm going to generalize horribly - long "endurance" rides where I'm not going especially hard, just building base conditioning (these are probably best at burning fat and keeping/taking weight off), interval workouts where I'm either doing short, very hard efforts with easy recoveries in between, to build VO2Max and neuromuscular power output, over/under interval workouts where the hard parts aren't quite as hard, but the recoveries have me dropping down to only just under my lactate threshold, with the idea being forcing my body to adapt to recover and burn lactate at still fairly high intensity efforts, and then occasionally dropping any sort of structured training and going after my PR on one of the virtual hill climbs on the Zwift virtual training platform I use, and doing a max effort attack of anywhere from 3-8 minutes on the shorter climbs, to a bunch that - for me - clock in around 20 minutes, to two extremely long ones - Zwift modeled Alp d'Huez and Mt. Ventoux from the Tour de France and I'm due for another max effort run up the Alp (current PR around 52 minutes, I should be able to take a few minutes off that) and while Ventoux was only released this summer I've only ridden it to the top twice and now that I have some idea how to pace the climb, I'm hoping to knock some time off my 1 hour 28 minute PR, as well. 

For those of you who give a shit about cycling at a high level enough to care about this kind of stuff - one of my training goals for this season, once it became pretty clear that most/all of my events were going to get cancelled due to Covid, was to try to crack 4 watts per kilogram at FTP. I came into this season with an FTP of 310w as of year end, lost some ground with Covid in March, and then started working my way back and as of Saturday when chasing a PR on the reverse direction climb on the Zwift replica of the Innsbruck UCI Worlds course from 2018, managed to - after warming up with a reasonably hard run up on my first lap - open up and hold a 344w average for 19:30 on the climb, which translated to a 20-minute max of 343 and an estimated FTP of 326w. I THINK I could do a little better than that too, there were a couple short flat sections where I had to shift chainrings and my bike wasn't shifting especially cleanly, so my next proper FTP test I'm going to have to see if I can hold a 350w average for 20 minutes. That would translate to an estimated FTP of about 332 (95% of 20 minute max is a common estimation) which would, well, it would depend on which end of my typical weight range I was in, if that was enough to break 4.0k/kg. But that's a pretty big gain in raw power for a single season for a fairly highly trained cyclist, so either way I'd be stoked. 

For perspective - your typical "athletic, but not training on a bike" layperson main would probably have a functional threshold power in w/kg of around 1.5-2, whereas if your FTP is around 6.5w/kg, you're not only a pro cyclist, you're probably on the short list of contenders to win the Tour de France or another Grand Tour stage race. I don't race, but 4.0w/kg would probably be enough to have me doing some damage in the local race scene.


----------



## Seabeast2000

FWP? I dont' know but I finally got a new set of Powerblocks put together. Was stuck on my O.G. set that couldn't be expanded due to obsolesence so had to buy a new, current set. 
Due to availability on a weekly basis at random, bout the expansion set first, then the core set then then 2nd expansion set. so I can rock 90 lbs each with caution lol.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Man, I miss being able to lift. I haven't touched a weight since the lockdowns. It's almost been a year...a year! I've never ever gone this long without lifting since I started. 

Doing calisthenics sucks. It's been brutal finding the motivation to just do some pushups and bodyweight exercises lol

@Seabeast2000 - for your squat/lunges question: when I was able to lift I would do lunges as accessory work after doing squats. 
3 warm up sets of squats
3 working sets
3 sets of lunges

They wouldn't be crazy heavy lunges though. Just moderate weight as it was accessory work. (i wouldn't do them every workout either. I'd rotate accessory work every so often)


----------



## jaxadam

Dumbbell and Barbell complexes. I just can't get away from them. The idea is you do the whole circuit without putting the weight down. That is a "set". Rest a minute or two between sets. I add stuff and modify all the time.

So a dumbbell complex would look like this:

20 lbs dumbbell curls -> overhead press -> squat -> bent over rows -> romanian dead; 10 reps, 4 sets. So go straight from curls to overhead press to squat, etc.

Barbell complex:

75 lb bar dead -> upright row -> press -> squat (front or back) -> good morning; 10 reps 4 sets.


----------



## Seabeast2000

My cardio routine has been shit for like, 8 weeks. Got back out for a sort of quick jog interval thing this morning. Say maybe 18 minutes worth of 8-10MPH in segments over 4.6 miles or so. Legs are trashed, my popeye-ish calves are ground beef and doing weird alien things. Feet are aching. All part of the rebuild.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Stuck at home option. Three different sizes iirc. I have the middle one on a 10 ft ceiling. Hang some rings and find out who has never been inside a gym with their reaction...


----------



## thebeesknees22

I finally got off my butt this week for the first time in months and did 2 workouts so far. It's just pushups/squats/lunges/sit ups... no weights. I miss being able to lift properly. 

I'm thinking about getting a half rack or a full sized power rack for my apartment, but lots of places are sold out of plates and other things lol


----------



## thebeesknees22

I just tried to do this workout


1st time I've done cardio in like 2 yrs lol. I'm dyin'

The 100 pushups a day one is kinda fun too.


----------



## Ink1940

I'm a competitve powerlifter (181, just so you don't think I am a huge beast) so my training revolves around splitting a day for squatting, one for benching, one for deadlifts and one for benching or squatting again. Compound moves are the shit, I can't live without: Pullups, kroc rows(high rep, heavy dumbell rows), lunges, and JM presses or close grip bench presses. 

If you guys get a pair of bands and do high rep band pushdowns your elbows will thank you forever. 

Some people mentioned 5/3/1, I ran it for a few years and can recommend it for pretty much every need. The Forever book is awesome, and Wendler is a really cool guy, spent a lot that time on his forum.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Gonna do a squat and lunge routine this morning with these chingaderras.


----------



## thebeesknees22

How do you like those? Do the support bars on the side get in the way on some movements?


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> How do you like those? Do the support bars on the side get in the way on some movements?


No limitations that I have found.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Squats w/average bands (160)
165 + 160 x 5
231 + 160 x 4
297 + 160 x 2 x 3
357 + 160 x 5 x 2

SSB GM
249 x 3 x 5

Leg Press
GHR
Abs

This is from Monday. I base my training off of the Conjugate method..
Heavy lower
Heavy upper
Dynamic lower
Dynamic upper

Main lifts rotate different variations every so often. Dynamic days rotate bars, %'s, other variables.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MetalheadMC said:


> Squats w/average bands (160)
> 165 + 160 x 5
> 231 + 160 x 4
> 297 + 160 x 2 x 3
> 357 + 160 x 5 x 2
> 
> SSB GM
> 249 x 3 x 5
> 
> Leg Press
> GHR
> Abs
> 
> This is from Monday. I base my training off of the Conjugate method..
> Heavy lower
> Heavy upper
> Dynamic lower
> Dynamic upper
> 
> Main lifts rotate different variations every so often. Dynamic days rotate bars, %'s, other variables.



Question on reps, do you find or know 8-10 reps less useful than heavier 4-5 reps? Goal would be wasting less time for more benefit (gains, etc).


----------



## MetalheadMC

Seabeast2000 said:


> Question on reps, do you find or know 8-10 reps less useful than heavier 4-5 reps? Goal would be wasting less time for more benefit (gains, etc).



I use both, and they both have their purpose.

I follow conjugate methods, and train within 90% year round. 

Opposed to linear periodization where they go by blocks per month pending on where you are in meet prep etc. 

I usually have backdowns in place for additional volume after main work when I work up to my 1RM. 

Here's an example from January
January 25, 2021
SSB Front Squat
183
249
293
359
403
469
513
557 

Backdown 
359 x 10
403 x 10

So, I worked up to 557 for a single. Then, did sets of 10 for backdowns. They both have their place, and are both very beneficial. It's just all in how they're programmed.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MetalheadMC said:


> I use both, and they both have their purpose.
> 
> I follow conjugate methods, and train within 90% year round.
> 
> Opposed to linear periodization where they go by blocks per month pending on where you are in meet prep etc.
> 
> I usually have backdowns in place for additional volume after main work when I work up to my 1RM.
> 
> Here's an example from January
> January 25, 2021
> SSB Front Squat
> 183
> 249
> 293
> 359
> 403
> 469
> 513
> 557
> 
> Backdown
> 359 x 10
> 403 x 10
> 
> So, I worked up to 557 for a single. Then, did sets of 10 for backdowns. They both have their place, and are both very beneficial. It's just all in how they're programmed.



Very impressive. This is the next step after essential conditioning hits that plateau, IMO.


----------



## Seabeast2000

FWP? 
I was doing shrugs wrong, didn't stretch or warm up and somehow pulled/tore a rib muscle right at the bottom of my left shoulder blade. King Hell that's some sharp pain. The fun now is never knowing what magic 3D angle will trigger that subsequent stab of agony. Outside of a deep breath or sneeze of course. 

Rib muscles are dumb but I am giving more attention to posture now.


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> FWP?
> I was doing shrugs wrong, didn't stretch or warm up and somehow pulled/tore a rib muscle right at the bottom of my left shoulder blade. King Hell that's some sharp pain. The fun now is never knowing what magic 3D angle will trigger that subsequent stab of agony. Outside of a deep breath or sneeze of course.
> 
> Rib muscles are dumb but I am giving more attention to posture now.



Intercostal muscle sprain? I've gone through my fair share and they are horrible.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I'm very inconsistent with my work outside. But at the moment. I'm doing bent over rows, some ab work out, wrist curls and neutral grip pull ups then a half mile jog. I've gotten out of flow of regularly lifting so I'm hitting my weak points for a couple weeks then hopefully getting back on the saddle.


----------



## soliloquy

okay, i've had enough of no gyms, and working out with bands sucks (in my opinion). Going to splurg on weights with my tax return. Dont really have the space, but whatever, i rather inconvenience my space than my health. 

I cant buy the super heavy weights i need for lower body (250-375lbs, depending on exercise). 
so just picking up dumbbells. Already have 5 and 10lbs, so will be buying 15, 20, 25, 30, 35, 40, and maybe 45? Should be sufficient for next little while, as i haven't worked out since summer of 2019. Back then, i was pushing 55s on bench press, and i know i'm much weaker now. So will slowly work my way back up.

could use them for lower body, but will have to increase the reps to accommodate them. 

sure will be out of a lot of money as people have price gouged for weights during pandemic


----------



## Mathemagician

Mathemagician said:


> Whaaaaaat?!?! You literally prefer running over cycling?! With your own two legs?! Like a sucker?!
> 
> Wow bro. Wow. And rowing is super fun. Throw on the tv and realize just how many torso muscles can burn at once. Also “why are my hamstrings on fire”? Lol.



So I take this stupid shit back. Lmao. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> Nah. I hate biking even more than I hate rowing.



You were right. I should have stayed inside. Where it’s safe.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Mathemagician said:


> So I take this stupid shit back. Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> You were right. I should have stayed inside. Where it’s safe.


Just replace walking with lunging. It's a shaming ritual in some cultures so be aware.


----------



## Mathemagician

Seabeast2000 said:


> Just replace walking with lunging. It's a shaming ritual in some cultures so be aware.



I bought a weighted dip belt and looped weights on it to do weighted squats. No way am I getting fat just because I broke my arm. These Oreos aren’t going to burn themselves off.


----------



## soliloquy

small excitements on my end.
have received the following weights in dumbbells:
5s, 8s, 10s, 15s (coming today), 20s, 25s, 30s (coming wednesday) and 35s (coming soon...?)
also bought a weight lifting bench coming tomorrow.

will buy another 110lbs set of plates and barbell over the coming weekend. that should keep me going. granted, my squats and deadlifts would have to be limited to 110, comparing to what i was doing prior to lockdown at about 300 lbs, but at least this way, i can just focus on slowing down, and hold the weights for a certain time. maybe work on my smaller weaker muscles and ensure that i avoid injuries


----------



## MetalheadMC

soliloquy said:


> small excitements on my end.
> have received the following weights in dumbbells:
> 5s, 8s, 10s, 15s (coming today), 20s, 25s, 30s (coming wednesday) and 35s (coming soon...?)
> also bought a weight lifting bench coming tomorrow.
> 
> will buy another 110lbs set of plates and barbell over the coming weekend. that should keep me going. granted, my squats and deadlifts would have to be limited to 110, comparing to what i was doing prior to lockdown at about 300 lbs, but at least this way, i can just focus on slowing down, and hold the weights for a certain time. maybe work on my smaller weaker muscles and ensure that i avoid injuries



My old training partner makes plates 1.25 - 45lbs. Customized to how you like as well if you may be interested in prices to see if it's cheaper. 

He started doing this early last year because of the shit that went on, and how people price gouged everything.


----------



## soliloquy

MetalheadMC said:


> My old training partner makes plates 1.25 - 45lbs. Customized to how you like as well if you may be interested in prices to see if it's cheaper.
> 
> He started doing this early last year because of the shit that went on, and how people price gouged everything.



I think i'm good for now. Will reach out if that changes.

I think i'm going to try the 'farmer's strength' type of work out. Essentially work out everyday, but for short bursts of time, and maybe lift at 50% of my capacity. Once i've regained my old strength back, then maybe do PUSH/PULL/LEGS split or something


----------



## Mathemagician

Right now a dip belt for weighted squats with plates since I can’t use my arm. I got bored of not lifting after 2 days. About to start doing kettlebell cleans with my left side only. I’d rather be uneven than fat.


----------



## MetalheadMC

soliloquy said:


> I think i'm good for now. Will reach out if that changes.
> 
> I think i'm going to try the 'farmer's strength' type of work out. Essentially work out everyday, but for short bursts of time, and maybe lift at 50% of my capacity. Once i've regained my old strength back, then maybe do PUSH/PULL/LEGS split or something



PPL is tried and true. One of the best ways to train, imo.


----------



## soliloquy

MetalheadMC said:


> PPL is tried and true. One of the best ways to train, imo.



I dont have any options to do pullups, so I'll have to find an alternative for now for those exercises, but whatever. still better than nothing


----------



## MetalheadMC

soliloquy said:


> I dont have any options to do pullups, so I'll have to find an alternative for now for those exercises, but whatever. still better than nothing



Lat pulldowns are secondary to pull-ups. Pullovers hit your Lats also. Just not in a vertical position.


----------



## Seabeast2000

This week I found out what a Trap Bar is. I don't have the room but they are pretty useful in my brief experience. 

FWP: i might have mentioned this already somewhere, but why do hotels, etc skip the fixed pullup/dip station? Like the cheapest and easiest piece of equipment to have and nope, have 3 rowers, and 4 loud, worn out treadmills, plus up to 30 lb dumbbells mmkay? Oh wait, here we have more shit but its mostly janked because we're not really a fitness company and hahahaha, deep breath, hahahahaha you think our guests do body weight pullups and dips?


----------



## MFB

That's exactly why - the majority of people staying at a hotel aren't the type of gym rat who will be using the equipment; if they're in shape enough to be doing pull ups, then they'll most likely have a membership that is good at any club and go workout there.

Hell, even when I was in the prime of working out, if I took a vacation - I was on vacation from my life entirely, including workouts.


----------



## MetalheadMC

MFB said:


> That's exactly why - the majority of people staying at a hotel aren't the type of gym rat who will be using the equipment; if they're in shape enough to be doing pull ups, then they'll most likely have a membership that is good at any club and go workout there.
> 
> Hell, even when I was in the prime of working out, if I took a vacation - I was on vacation from my life entirely, including workouts.



100%


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> That's exactly why - the majority of people staying at a hotel aren't the type of gym rat who will be using the equipment; if they're in shape enough to be doing pull ups, then they'll most likely have a membership that is good at any club and go workout there.
> 
> Hell, even when I was in the prime of working out, if I took a vacation - I was on vacation from my life entirely, including workouts.




I hear ya, but I would never classify this as Gym Rat equipment nor am I anything close to a gym rat. Oh well.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

CrazyDean said:


> 100 pushups
> 100 situps
> 100 squats
> 10km run
> EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!


I hope you AT LEAST donated the remaining amount of hair that fell off your head


----------



## gunshow86de

I've been doing the ATG/"Knees Over Toes" Zero program for about 4 weeks now. It's very interesting, sort of breaking down to very specific movements to start out. I don't know that my joints would articulate like that naturally. Which is probably why I kept injuring myself squatting and deadlifting. So far so good, my plantar fasciitis in my right foot has almost disappeared. My hips opened up and my hamstrings lengthened enough that I can touch my toes for the first time in my life (I'm 34 btw). After years of grinding myself down trying to do every 5x5/Starting Strength/powerlifting program, I finally decided to start thinking long term. Plus I think it's a worthy life goat at 34 to be able to dunk a basketball again.


----------



## jaxadam

I always keep coming back to the Istvan Javorek complexes. Here is a very similar version of what I do, but I start with deads before the upright row, and break the back squat/press combo into press first then back squat.


----------



## mastapimp

gunshow86de said:


> I've been doing the ATG/"Knees Over Toes" Zero program for about 4 weeks now. It's very interesting, sort of breaking down to very specific movements to start out. I don't know that my joints would articulate like that naturally. Which is probably why I kept injuring myself squatting and deadlifting. So far so good, my plantar fasciitis in my right foot has almost disappeared. My hips opened up and my hamstrings lengthened enough that I can touch my toes for the first time in my life (I'm 34 btw). After years of grinding myself down trying to do every 5x5/Starting Strength/powerlifting program, I finally decided to start thinking long term. Plus I think it's a worthy life goat at 34 to be able to dunk a basketball again.


Interested to hear how this turns out. Did you sign up for the program through the website with online coaching or are you just following the exercises the program uses? 

I did vert training for an entire summer in college and got up to 38.5" and could do some trick dunks, but have lost most of my jumping abilities since age 32. I ended up having some serious foot pain issues and the doctors/therapists explained to me that I had lost a ton of mobility in my left ankle after repeated sprains and my whole left leg was suffering. I got back into shape right before the pandemic and was grabbing the rim again, but no basketball and gym for 14 months has caused some of these issues to resurface. I'm in my late 30s and have never had any knee issues, so I'm also trying get in a few dunks before I'm 40.


----------



## gunshow86de

mastapimp said:


> Interested to hear how this turns out. Did you sign up for the program through the website with online coaching or are you just following the exercises the program uses?



I bit the bullet and signed up for the official program. I felt really silly at first filming myself like an IG model, but my "coach" did fix a bunch of issues that I wouldn't have otherwise noticed. I'm only on week 4 of the zero, but my body legitimately feels better than it has in years. I don't know how much that is due to the program vs taking a break from heavy compound lifts. 

I will throw this out there, once you pay for the first month you have access to all the programs. So if you didn't want/need the coaching part you could pay for one month and just put all the programs on a spreadsheet or something and then cancel.


----------



## mastapimp

gunshow86de said:


> I bit the bullet and signed up for the official program. I felt really silly at first filming myself like an IG model, but my "coach" did fix a bunch of issues that I wouldn't have otherwise noticed. I'm only on week 4 of the zero, but my body legitimately feels better than it has in years. I don't know how much that is due to the program vs taking a break from heavy compound lifts.
> 
> I will throw this out there, once you pay for the first month you have access to all the programs. So if you didn't want/need the coaching part you could pay for one month and just put all the programs on a spreadsheet or something and then cancel.



I'll research this while I try and shake off some of this pandemic dust. Played about 5 games of full court last night after doing absolutely nothing for over a year and feel like I was hit by a truck getting outta bed this morning. Once the soreness goes away I may join in as well. Thanks for the response!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Every morning I do a pilates routine I got online years ago. I sprouted abs somewhere along the line, and now have muscles in places I didn't know there were muscles. They also massively improved my stamina for, uh, you know... stuff. 

I was lifting free weights for a bit but that fell off, I'm not ripped or anything but never have felt like strength was an issue. More concerned with keeping my body healthy in a general sense as I begin to feel the signs of aging in my 30s. I plan to keep playing heavy guitars out of piles of heavy equipment until I drop dead or lose my mind, and I'll be god damned if I'm going to let some preventable-ass-bullshit stop me. This is really the core of my intrinsic motivation. I'm doing future-me a solid so he won't shake his fist at the sky and curse the folly of his younger self (at least, not for not-exercising).

I started running regularly about a year ago now. At first it was just ~5 mins to the end of my driveway and back but I do about 2 miles every morning now. Will eventually push it further. Running still sucks, I don't think I'll ever "enjoy" it as some claim to, but my body feels amazing all day long when I do, and that I enjoy immensely.


----------



## soliloquy

wheresthefbomb said:


> Every morning I do a pilates routine I got online years ago. I sprouted abs somewhere along the line, and now have muscles in places I didn't know there were muscles. They also massively improved my stamina for, uh, you know... stuff.
> 
> I was lifting free weights for a bit but that fell off, I'm not ripped or anything but never have felt like strength was an issue. More concerned with keeping my body healthy in a general sense as I begin to feel the signs of aging in my 30s. I plan to keep playing heavy guitars out of piles of heavy equipment until I drop dead or lose my mind, and I'll be god damned if I'm going to let some preventable-ass-bullshit stop me. This is really the core of my intrinsic motivation. I'm doing future-me a solid so he won't shake his fist at the sky and curse the folly of his younger self (at least, not for not-exercising).
> 
> I started running regularly about a year ago now. At first it was just ~5 mins to the end of my driveway and back but I do about 2 miles every morning now. Will eventually push it further. Running still sucks, I don't think I'll ever "enjoy" it as some claim to, but my body feels amazing all day long when I do, and that I enjoy immensely.



thats awesome that whatever you're doing is working for you.
i'm kind of beginning to feel age creep up to me at the age of 33(turning 34 in a week), and really do need to do something drastic to cut back the years of neglect i've put on my body/mind


----------



## CovertSovietBear

MetalheadMC said:


> Squats w/average bands (160)
> 165 + 160 x 5
> 231 + 160 x 4
> 297 + 160 x 2 x 3
> 357 + 160 x 5 x 2
> 
> SSB GM
> 249 x 3 x 5
> 
> Leg Press
> GHR
> Abs
> 
> This is from Monday. I base my training off of the Conjugate method..
> Heavy lower
> Heavy upper
> Dynamic lower
> Dynamic upper
> 
> Main lifts rotate different variations every so often. Dynamic days rotate bars, %'s, other variables.



For variations on the main lifts, I'm thinking trapbar DL, board press, etc., are those implemented in lighter loads in your dynamic workouts later in the week, or are they implemented in heavy loads during the first heavy sessions?

Have only been into PL recently (with gyms now open) and following a generic 16 week program.


----------



## MetalheadMC

CovertSovietBear said:


> For variations on the main lifts, I'm thinking trapbar DL, board press, etc., are those implemented in lighter loads in your dynamic workouts later in the week, or are they implemented in heavy loads during the first heavy sessions?
> 
> Have only been into PL recently (with gyms now open) and following a generic 16 week program.



I use the variations early in the week on heavy days mainly. However, they can be used on your lighter days as accessory movements for extra volume.

On your heavy day, If you miss, or hit a sticking point on bench, the board Press can be added for extra volume then as well to help overcome that sticking point.

They can honestly be used anywhere in your training. Just depends on what you need.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I finally signed back up to the gym! ᕦ(ò_óˇ)

I got winded just walking there....  

lol

Feels weird being out in public again. I'm going to take a break then go hit the weights for the first time in a year and 1/2. I've neeeever had that long of a break. I wonder if I'll get noob gains again lol


----------



## Andromalia

All I do at the moment is a lot of rowing. Not so much for muscle (although it is good for overall development) but because I feel like it's very good for my back. I've been grossly obese in the recent past, I more or less fixed that but I remember the back pains from then and how rowing helped, I just carried on. Went from 140 kilos all fat no muscle to 100 kilos still a bit fat but fit enough to play in a rugby team.
I usually do 4x2km with each run in less than 10 minutes, twice a week. When it becomes too easy or routine, I crank the resistance up a notch more, so at this point I have quite a bit of resistance added up. A kid was like "I'm rowing faster than you" and I just went "sure, try my settings before gloating" and he went "holy shit". And then I drove it home, "btw I'm 48, you have some work ahead of you". 

Oh, keto works, btw. Amazing.

TLDR: rowing is good, do it.



> This week I found out what a Trap Bar is.


Was it in Thailand or someplace else ?


----------



## IbanezDaemon

I've never been in a gym in my life so, my apologies, I can't share workouts like that. Just wondering if any of you guys cycle? I do both road and MTB. Mostly road for the summer...I average about 300 miles a week. I do MTB runs in the winter when it's just to icy and dangerous for the road bike. Winter training also consists of indoor spin bike sessions. I do these workouts featuring tabata intervals which are hardcore high intensity short bursts followed by rest...rinse and repeat several times. Cycling is a great way to keep in shape and stay very fit.
Here's a bike I built a few years back, all from individual parts. I actually weigh 13 times more than the bike...lol!


----------



## Blytheryn

IbanezDaemon said:


> I've never been in a gym in my life so, my apologies, I can't share workouts like that. Just wondering if any of you guys cycle? I do both road and MTB. Mostly road for the summer...I average about 300 miles a week. I do MTB runs in the winter when it's just to icy and dangerous for the road bike. Winter training also consists of indoor spin bike sessions. I do these workouts featuring tabata intervals which are hardcore high intensity short bursts followed by rest...rinse and repeat several times. Cycling is a great way to keep in shape and stay very fit.
> Here's a bike I built a few years back, all from individual parts. I actually weigh 13 times more than the bike...lol!
> 
> View attachment 97305


DECKED OUT!


----------



## Blytheryn

I’m six weeks into John Meadow’s Creeping Death II program that’s a modified Push/Pull/Legs split. It’s completely brutal, but I’m making strength and size gains like never before.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Blytheryn said:


> DECKED OUT!



Lol! Yeah man! Going for that Daemoness endorsement deal all guns blazing!! How could this shot hurt the Metal Custom Shop aura that Dylan has built up? I reckon this will swing it!!


----------



## Blytheryn

IbanezDaemon said:


> Lol! Yeah man! Going for that Daemoness endorsement deal all guns blazing!! How could this shot hurt the Metal Custom Shop aura that Dylan has built up? I reckon this will swing it!!



Skin tight and goes fast! Seems in line to me!


----------



## Mathemagician

Comcept 2 Cycling. ‘Dat rehab bby. Don’t hurt your knees guys.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Blytheryn said:


> I’m six weeks into John Meadow’s Creeping Death II program that’s a modified Push/Pull/Legs split. It’s completely brutal, but I’m making strength and size gains like never before.



I need to add that one soon. I've been using his philosophies and programs for a few years now.


----------



## jaxadam

Lots of tennis, and now my wife’s got us going down a rabbit hole with YouTube weighted HIIT videos.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm finally getting back up to lifting medium light weight in the gym after being back for a month (minus one week off). I....am..so..sore...

I...am never... taking a year and 1/2 off again. lol Thanks covid.


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'm finally getting back up to lifting medium light weight in the gym after being back for a month (minus one week off). I....am..so..sore...
> 
> I...am never... taking a year and 1/2 off again. lol Thanks covid.



Bump that protein intake.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> Bump that protein intake.



Yes sir! haha 

I just bumped up my lunch intake just now a few oz. I'll hit a double scoop of protein in the afternoon


----------



## Seabeast2000

Did 6 sets of elevated feet pushups on 33" yoga ball, 6 sets inverted body weight rows (elevated feet again), 6 sets shoulder shrugs. 
Onto the lungey mclungerson's. Probably 3-4 sets of 8 with dumbbells. 
Tomorrow will be 6 sets of pullups, wide, alternate grip and chin ups and shoulder flyes. 

I don't know, covers a lot of shit for essential conditioning. Need way more cardio, too dark and cold in the morning before work (lol, in AZ, don't hate), seldom can I motivate for evening exercise. 

Distantly thinking about doing a morning gym routine....I get wiped out for the day and am a slug at work if I go too intense. Feels good though.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> Did 6 sets of elevated feet pushups on 33" yoga ball, 6 sets inverted body weight rows (elevated feet again), 6 sets shoulder shrugs.
> Onto the lungey mclungerson's. Probably 3-4 sets of 8 with dumbbells.
> Tomorrow will be 6 sets of pullups, wide, alternate grip and chin ups and shoulder flyes.
> 
> I don't know, covers a lot of shit for essential conditioning. Need way more cardio, too dark and cold in the morning before work (lol, in AZ, don't hate), seldom can I motivate for evening exercise.
> 
> Distantly thinking about doing a morning gym routine....I get wiped out for the day and am a slug at work if I go too intense. Feels good though.



man i miss being able to go to the gym. There's still no eta on when they may open up here again. 

I've been way too slammed with at work to get into any kind of routine at home, and I'm wasting away here. 

can't wait to get back into it maybe next week or the week after, but it'll have to just be calisthenic stuff. I do miss lifting though big time. I did it non stop since I was 14 up until the pandemic hit.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Just ordered some Altra Escalante Racers. Not really a fleet-footed runner but I do what I can. Been wanting to try the Altra brand for a while with their zero drop platforms. I have a few pair of Topos and those have been great but are pretty old in running shoe years. Considered getting some New Balance MT's again but I'm honestly not sure my feet are up for the task. Maybe later this year. Forefoot/midfoot striking is great for the knees/hips and back but SOME cushioning helps the meta tarsals. Too much and it feels like I'm fighting the rebound energy loss. BTW, I think all shoes should be zero drop. 
Stupid NIke and their MTV crackheaded attention span. The original Free line was a great thing but they turned it into a lifestyle product like everything.


----------



## Seabeast2000

These new kicks are dreamy. I don't know what they did but the fit is good around the ankle and excellent mechanics(?), not sure what that's called. New shoes are new shoes but these are different, kind of like when I got my old awesome Nike Free 4.0's (RIP). 
Made an executive decision to never do just whey, and am mixing one scooop whey with one scoop casein. Straight whey makes me fuckin hungry and I start eating whatever is in sight.


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> Made an executive decision to never do just whey, and am mixing one scooop whey with one scoop casein. Straight whey makes me fuckin hungry and I start eating whatever is in sight.



That’s interesting…. Are you using a 100% isolate? I can’t stand basic whey like Optimum Nutrition Whey Gold Standard but like the 100% isolates like Allmax Isoflex.


----------



## Seabeast2000

jaxadam said:


> That’s interesting…. Are you using a 100% isolate? I can’t stand basic whey like Optimum Nutrition Whey Gold Standard but like the 100% isolates like Allmax Isoflex.


I am not, not sure I ever have tried the isolate IIRC. Yep just using the ON Whey Gold. ON Casein as well.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Finally, the gyms are no longer closed in MTL. Got my first workout in......and I.....am....weak lol

Couldn't do squats because the gym was so packed..  

Almost no one was masked up. yay. You think people here would get tired of the lockdowns and just wear one just in case. 

Anywho, I'm going to go with the 3 day split I had before the last lockdown. It was pretty good for Old man me, and recovering. I'm hitting 40 years old next month, and my joints are feeling it. I'll probably start trying to do some walks or something for light cardio as the weather warms up a bit more too at some point. I got a bit of the lockdown gut goin' on here that I need to burn off ha


----------



## Seabeast2000

I've noticed that later in the day after working out x muscle group, those muscles will sometimes cramp when flexing for some reason. Usually cold, not warmed up or anything. What nutrition am I missing? Its not pleasant and I don't remember this happening earlier in life. Sometimes it will happen the next day. Cramping lats, etc. Maybe I need to stretch?


----------



## KhzDonut

Seabeast2000 said:


> I've noticed that later in the day after working out x muscle group, those muscles will sometimes cramp when flexing for some reason. Usually cold, not warmed up or anything. What nutrition am I missing? Its not pleasant and I don't remember this happening earlier in life. Sometimes it will happen the next day. Cramping lats, etc. Maybe I need to stretch?


Stretching helps me a lot. I'm prone to cramping in my legs, especially calves.

Electrolyte balance is reported to play a big role, especially magnesium, and also potassium (most people get more than enough sodium) but I've never supplemented magnesium or potassium, or been aware of having a deficiency, so I don't know from personal experience how significant the effect is.

I've had some people tell me supplementing with magnesium largely eliminated their cramping issues.

Stretching seems to be 99% effective for me. Last time I got a major cramp was the one day I didn't bother stretching.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm switching it up and going in for night time gym as soon as i'm out of this meeting.

Deadlift/shoulders/bi's day today. 

Not really going heavy yet. I'm still working my way up after those years of covid lockdowns. 

Currently sitting at 180-ish lbs. I'll probably hang out there until I get some of my strength back. I wonder at what age old man strength kicks in  I gotta be getting close.


----------



## KhzDonut

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'm switching it up and going in for night time gym...


I am in awe of people that can lift in the morning. I couldn't do it.

Most of the time I lift between 9pm-11pm.

The rest of the time it's between 11pm-1am...

...Because sanity is worthless.


----------



## jaxadam

KhzDonut said:


> I am in awe of people that can lift in the morning. I couldn't do it.
> 
> Most of the time I lift between 9pm-11pm.
> 
> The rest of the time it's between 11pm-1am...
> 
> ...Because sanity is worthless.



Lol different strokes…. I can’t even fathom pounding some no xplode at 10:45 pm for some gainz.


----------



## KhzDonut

jaxadam said:


> Lol different strokes…. I can’t even fathom pounding some no xplode at 10:45 pm for some gainz.


*Looks up ingredient list for NO Xplode*

Oh, yeah, that wouldn't be a fun time at 10:45pm.

I mix my own preworkout; no caffeine, no beta alanine.

L Citrulline Malate
L Tyrosine
L Theanine
Gingko Biloba
Panax Ginseng
Ashwaghanda

Mostly it's just like 10g of L Citrulline Malate and then some nootropics.

I want to try Alpha GPC, Agmatine Sulfate, and... Maybe Betaine Anhydrous? That might be overkill after all the L Citrulline Malate, but I figure I'll give it a go at some point because why not screw with my body chemistry until I finally get the weird secret Hulk Strength Formula?


----------



## thebeesknees22

KhzDonut said:


> I am in awe of people that can lift in the morning. I couldn't do it.
> 
> Most of the time I lift between 9pm-11pm.
> 
> The rest of the time it's between 11pm-1am...
> 
> ...Because sanity is worthless.


oh yeah the early morning routine was out of necessity because of the hours I work and gyms not being open when I sometimes do a 13-15hr day late in the night.
I've been on 11-12's for a while now, but with the covid restrictions lightening up, I can do night gym again. When hard crunch time hits at work, which will be soon, I'll have to flip back to mornings again just to get it in especially since I work mostly with the west coast and my hours get messy since I'm on the east coast. :/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KhzDonut said:


> Stretching helps me a lot. I'm prone to cramping in my legs, especially calves.
> 
> Electrolyte balance is reported to play a big role, especially magnesium, and also potassium (most people get more than enough sodium) but I've never supplemented magnesium or potassium, or been aware of having a deficiency, so I don't know from personal experience how significant the effect is.
> 
> I've had some people tell me supplementing with magnesium largely eliminated their cramping issues.
> 
> Stretching seems to be 99% effective for me. Last time I got a major cramp was the one day I didn't bother stretching.


potassium is critical for mitigating cramps ime. Either you get enough in your diet to offset the gradual loss that occurs naturally and through exercise, or you have to supplement it. I make a homebrew ORS that's identical to WHO's formulation and never have issues with cramping anymore. It's also killer for preventing hangovers


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> potassium is critical for mitigating cramps ime. Either you get enough in your diet to offset the gradual loss that occurs naturally and through exercise, or you have to supplement it. I make a homebrew ORS that's identical to WHO's formulation and never have issues with cramping anymore. It's also killer for preventing hangovers


Do tell. Any ingredients from Bulk Supplements?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Do tell. Any ingredients from Bulk Supplements?


yup.
Here's WHO's recipe:

2.6 g/L NACL (table salt duh)
2.9g/L Trisodium Citrate (bulk supplements sells it)
1.5g/L Potassium Chloride (bulk supplements sells it)
13.5g/L granulated sugar

I tend to leave out the table salt and sugar unless I'm working my ass off. The citrate and potassium are more than enough for maintenance. Combine with favorite drink mix to flavor it as it's awful on its own


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> yup.
> Here's WHO's recipe:
> 
> 2.6 g/L NACL (table salt duh)
> 2.9g/L Trisodium Citrate (bulk supplements sells it)
> 1.5g/L Potassium Chloride (bulk supplements sells it)
> 13.5g/L granulated sugar
> 
> I tend to leave out the table salt and sugar unless I'm working my ass off. The citrate and potassium are more than enough for maintenance. Combine with favorite drink mix to flavor it as it's awful on its own


Really, that's it? This is too easy, I already have a bag of K. If you were to add some Mg, what form would you use?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Really, that's it? This is too easy, I already have a bag of K. If you were to add some Mg, what form would you use?


I wouldn't add any. You can get Mg pretty easily through diet, and it's nowhere near as critical of an electrolyte for rehydration.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm finally back to a 300lbs deadlift for reps after having 2 yrs or so off thanks to covid lockdowns. ....Next stop!.... the old goal of 400 lbs!

.. that is if I don't too old too before I can do it haha


----------



## Seabeast2000

I have come to realize over the last several months that my cardio/endurance has gone to shit. This is not good. 
Getting hot around here so decided to fire up the Max Trainer again, but first needed a new HRM strap. The original got me about 3 + years unfettered but started to fade then finally died, no amount of alcohol cleaning, new batteries and ritual moistening was working. Got a new one, redesigned version, and it worked right out of the box. No fidgeting with anything. Old one is in the recycler. 
I had replaced some central hub a few years ago to get rid of some click/thump issue but noticed some squeak in the treadle hinges today. Just lubed them up with some Rem Oil, should be ready to crank out some daily cardio action now with nothing but the white fan noise. 
As an aside, this unit has been worth the investment from 7 years ago or so. A few small repairs/maintenance done myself and that has been it. I just wish they made a factory media stand for these early models like they do for the now models.


----------



## thebeesknees22

got 355lbs today on deadlift. 45 more lbs to go to hit the current goal. (or 50 if i round up to hit 4 plates) Maaaaaybe I'll hit it by end of summer. We'll see!


----------



## Grindspine

I have a series of stretches and resistance band exercises for shoulder stability strengthening, but due to a shoulder injury, I have cut back on that.

Lately I have been keeping it simple; 40-50 minutes on a Schwinn 411 elliptical.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I've started training for my first 50K recently - I've done two half marathon lengths (one was mixed road + trail) and a full trail run. I'm hoping to hit some better trails as the summer begins to wane. I've got a 10 miler with about 1000' of elevation gain this weekend.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Ten miler was closer to 10.5 with 1600' of elevation gain. Trail running isn't my forte, but it's way more fun. I finished the week at 29.7 miles (not bad for a light base building week).


----------



## Seabeast2000

So we got some rain around here to break up the days long dry roasting process. These are days when there is cloud cover in the morning, making an excellent opp to get out and run a wee bit. Alas, my morning schedule has not synched up and have lost the window. Maybe tomorrow. 
and WTF, I think it was last Thursday's 10 day forecast "yep, 10 more days in the dehydrator you fucker". Then boom huge system for 3-4 days parked over the city.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

jaxadam said:


> Lol different strokes…. I can’t even fathom pounding some no xplode at 10:45 pm for some gainz.


Exactly. Tried preworkout a few times earlier this year for my 4a workouts and was so uncomfortable and jittery - I then started going in the afternoon and nope, pre is terrible for me. I was fatigued by the amount of stress the pre was inducing and was shaking on all my lifts.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I never was a fan of no xplode, but prejym was pretty good. There a loads of knockoffs of prejym now too that you can probably find cheaper 


the only downside was it sent me on the long dark road of drinking 4-6 coffees today after I stopped buying it, and still needed that huge caffeine fix.

i just googled it and wheewww, pre jym's gotten super expensive. F that


----------



## jaxadam

CovertSovietBear said:


> Exactly. Tried preworkout a few times earlier this year for my 4a workouts and was so uncomfortable and jittery - I then started going in the afternoon and nope, pre is terrible for me. I was fatigued by the amount of stress the pre was inducing and was shaking on all my lifts.



Some are good and some are absolutely terrible. I was took one that apparently had a little too much beta alanine for my liking and was driving to a CrossFit class one time and got stuck in major traffic. I hate being late and I ended up being a few minutes late and my skin was peeling off and it was just an all around shitty experience.


----------



## jaxadam




----------



## Mathemagician

Man I never even drank coffee before working out. I can’t imagine anything that strong.


----------



## Seabeast2000

All fucked up on the pre and then not being able to hit the gym is funny to watch.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Finished the week with 31.2 miles including a 14 miler yesterday (at 10:20 min/mi average). I'm working on nailing the nutrition too. I get sensitive to too much water/liquid in my stomach for longer distances, so I tend to not drink enough fluid and then play catch up. This works for shorter distances (under 18 or so miles), but isn't ideal.

I think I'm going to try some electrolyte capsules instead of the Skratch powder. This works, but isn't really refillable for a longer run ) and dropping another bottle of water will save some weight.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Finished with 32.5 miles for the week and the base is getting stronger. This week's long run was a quite technical 12 mile run: a lot of roots, some rock scrambling and steep inclines I could hardly walk up (mostly run off beds from the top of the hills). The electrolyte capsules are very convenient for carrying as it saves the weight of another water bottle in my vest. I'm also working on adding more core/cross-training to the routine as I feel more comfortable in the 30mi/week range.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Anyone have a recommendation on dip bars? Don't need a tower just good bars for home. Oh and not too short.


----------



## jaxadam

New supplements day.







Not an enormous enormous enormous fan of the Protizyme but my wife likes this particular one so it's something we can agree on.

Today is a modification of Istvan Javorek Complexes.

4 x 10 x 15 lbs dumbell curls -> overhead press -> squats -> rows -> romanian deads (you do the whole circuit without stopping)

Jump rope x 200 between every two sets

4 x 10 x 75 lbs barbell dead -> upright row -> overhead press -> back squat -> good mornings (again, whole circuit without stopping)

Jump rope x 200 between every two sets


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Last week I finished with 34.7 miles - including a relatively fast 14 miler on the road. 
This week, 35.1 miles with a little slower, but 15 mile trail run yesterday.


----------



## spudmunkey

Just started walking (with purpose) about 3 weeks ago. Each week, I'm starting out targeting at least 1.5 miles for 4 days, and 2 miles for two days, totalling 10 miles for the week. My goal after this first month will be to bump up an additional one of those 1.5s to 2.0 each week, and then go up another .5 miles one additional day each week, at minimum. If I'm out and about and I feel like I can do 2 miles instead of 1.5, I've been, even if that puts me over 10...10 is the minimum, not the limit. Consistency is more the goal, though, than the final mileage, but I've built in easier days and 1 day off to keep it realistic for me. I know if I break myself the first month, I won't keep going.

The other metric goal is trying to keep my minutes/mile pace ~19 mins. Tonight I was walking into some strong wind, so I had to push to still keep it under 20, but under 19 is my target with "around 19" being good enough to not beat myself up.

I've been using whatever the top free "walk tracking" app search result was, which I now see is from Under Armor, I guess. 

The bummer is I'm 1.5 years in to a health issue (so far with no end in sight) which had made it that I sometimes have to break up that 1.5 miles into 2 or 3 chunks, which isn't ideal for keeping the heart rate up...but it's something, which is more than I've done for more than a decade...maybe ever.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

A 10% increase in overall mileage is what's advised for ultra training, so I'd imagine 5% is totally doable. Keeping consistent is really what matters - I get caught up in making up days I miss, though I've got some lag built-in to my training schedule. Garmin Connect is pretty good if you're using a Garmin GPS watch, but there are certainly other options in the space. 

I've noticed that going further and repeat mileage is a way to increase speed (at least for the distances I'm doing, I don't know how this extrapolates downward).


----------



## MFB

I'm on track to do 80 miles of running this month, maximum time so far for a 5 mile has been roughly 40.5 mins which is great; I think I might have to start doing 6 miles but I really don't want to, just feels unnecessary, but imagine saying my primary run is 10K and doing that 20 times a month


----------



## jaxadam

My wife did this yesterday and she's trying to talk me into it. She said it's one of the hardest things she's ever done besides marrying me.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

@jaxadam that sounds way worse than anything I'm enduring, .



MFB said:


> I'm on track to do 80 miles of running this month, maximum time so far for a 5 mile has been roughly 40.5 mins which is great; I think I might have to start doing 6 miles but I really don't want to, just feels unnecessary, but imagine saying my primary run is 10K and doing that 20 times a month


That's a good time, I wish I were that fast.

My schedule is a bit like that. This week's distances: 6,5,6,10,4 (for a short recovery week) followed by 7,5,5,15,4 (my longest week yet). I'm following a well-worn and highly recommended training plan, so I trust the magic to happen after building up to a 5 week average of over 30 mpw.


----------



## jaxadam

ThePhilosopher said:


> @jaxadam that sounds way worse than anything I'm enduring, .



What, marriage?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Haha, I'm in that boat too but we find a common ground in hiking for our workouts.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

jaxadam said:


> My wife did this yesterday and she's trying to talk me into it. She said it's one of the hardest things she's ever done besides marrying me.



Burpees should the cornerstone of all body weight routines!

I always hated burpees with two press-ups because it ruins any rhythm you can build up from regular burpees.

My old kickboxing teacher used to do a “burpees from Hell” class every once in a while, which was basically 45 minutes of burpees, running and burpees with tuck jumps, press-ups.


----------



## MFB

ThePhilosopher said:


> @jaxadam that sounds way worse than anything I'm enduring, .
> 
> 
> That's a good time, I wish I were that fast.
> 
> My schedule is a bit like that. This week's distances: 6,5,6,10,4 (for a short recovery week) followed by 7,5,5,15,4 (my longest week yet). I'm following a well-worn and highly recommended training plan, so I trust the magic to happen after building up to a 5 week average of over 30 mpw.



Again, I will say it's running* as I use the elliptical but still, I'm putting one leg in front of the other for 5 miles straight  I'm doing 3-on/1-off, and my runs are on the first and third day with the in-between day being a walk where I just increase the interval every 10th of a mile; so at 1 mile, I'm walking at a 10 incline, and then I go descend back down to a 0 incline.

Most I've ever done was 7 in an hour and that felt pretty fucking wild to do, I can't image what 10 or 15 feel like


----------



## jaxadam

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Burpees should the cornerstone of all body weight routines!
> 
> I always hated burpees with two press-ups because it ruins any rhythm you can build up from regular burpees.
> 
> My old kickboxing teacher used to do a “burpees from Hell” class every once in a while, which was basically 45 minutes of burpees, running and burpees with tuck jumps, press-ups.



By far, and I mean by far, the worst workout I've ever done is Kalsu.

We time capped it at 30 minutes, and I only did 95 lbs instead of 135 lbs (this is insane) and I finished at about 27 minutes, but those burpees every minute on the minute just about killed me.

Our friends have a gym up the road and this Thursday they are doing partner Kalsu so I think I might just have to go give it another shot!


----------



## MFB

So god damn close to tying me personal record tonight. Came in at 39:15 total, current best is 39 dead even, and I honestly don't know if I'll scrap those last ~16 seconds or not off to beat it. It's fucking brutal at this point, but the dragon is being sufficiently chased.

I'm also switching up my routine at the end of the month, I'm plateaued with my current weights, so I'm switching from 3x10 to 5x5 with higher weights.


----------



## Drew

Listened to a pretty interesting podcast on cycling power output recently - I'm just gonna dive into this and assume that anyone who's a cyclist is following and anyone who isn't has their eyes glazing over but doesn'ty really give a shit, but here goes.  

So, there's this concept in cycling, "functional threshold power," or FTP for short, that's basically the highest steady state power you can put out for a sustained period of time, biomechanically meaning basically at lactate threshold where your body is able to still metabolize lactate as fast as you produce it, but by convention assumed to be your one hour max power (though usually estimated based on shorter max efforts, the most common approaches being a ramp test or taking 95% of your 20-minute max after a hard warmup. But, the important observation here is, while the cycling world has coalesced on FTP = max one hour power output, there's actually nothing at lactate threshold that really dictates you should be able to maintain that lactate metabolization rate for a full hour, so this particular coach was going on a bit of a crusade to attack that bit of "common knowledge" and argue that TTE, time to exhaustion, is equally important as FTP, and while making FTP gains are extremely hard (I've trained seriously since maybe 2017, and in the past five years I've managed to up mine from about 280w to about 325w, which is probably about as much as a well trained adult really could hope to gain in that time period, and between the slow expected rate of improvement and the fact that in my early 40s incremental gains are going to be much harder to make, I'd be surprised if I ever get as high as 375w or so - a World Tour pro rider might be up at 450, for compariosn), TTE is actually comparatively relatively easy to improve. It's fairly common for riders who haven't specifically worked at this to not be able to hold FTP for a full hour - I've usually come in 5% below my estimated FTP on one hour max efforts - but extremely well trained riders this coach has worked wth have been able to extend TTE at threshold out past 80 minutes, and in a racing environment the ability to hold threshold efforts for longer than other riders is actully a pretty massive competitive advantage. 

So, all that in summary - I suspect my TTE at threshold is on the shorter end, eyeballing power curves maybe as short as 35-40 minutes (it's tough to estimate for sure because the max effort that set this particular part of my power curve was a race and output was meter-flat with respect to time from ten minutes out to about twenty-three, but then I crested the top of a climb and while I was still attacking the flat and downhill after that, the course itself started to limit my ability to put out power, more than my physiology), and if so, then a workout plan of basically just doing threshold intervals _should_ be a pretty good way of lengthening TTE past an hour - ten minutes at FTP, five minutes of rest, starting with four sets, then stacking on a 5th, 6th, 7th, etc until exhaustion. 

So, that's my plan for the late summer and fall, while I'm not able to ride outdoors - threshold intervals and seeing if I can build up my TTE at lactate threshold. This was at peak earlier this season and after four weeks off thebike I'd lost some ground, but again, I was meter-perfect at 337-339w from 11-22 minutes, and only dropped off 10w from that out through 30 minutes when I had to ease up by simple virtue of the fact I was descending, so in theory I should be able to extend my ability to hold 330-340w out towards an hour without actually increasing my lactate threshold power at all. If so, a best-efforts power curve one hour max of 308w could probably be trained out above 330w, and being able to hold something like an extra 25w on, say, the north side of Greylock, my "fitness test" climb where my PR is 52:37 at 308w from a few months ago... looking at past results, I rode it at a more leisurely average of 284w earlier this season, about 25w lower, was about 57 1/2 minutes to the top so if you extrapolate linearly a 330-340w average would probably knock me down to the 47-48 minute range, which would have me flirting with the top 100 times on Strava on a climb with nearly 2000 riders. 

So, more to come, I guess.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Anyone using a Garmin or Suunto fitness watch? Been eyeballing the Garmin Instinct Solar 2. Anything I should watch out for (no pun)?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm using a Fenix 5, I've contemplated getting a 7 for the better battery life and firmware, but can't justify the cost. The only downside I have is getting quite different (0.10 to 0.15 mile) difference in distances from marked distances (or people with newer watches) while trail running. 

I used Polar watches before and cannot recommend them for their GPS products at all (I had the same model get repaired/replaced 4x before I got my Garmin).


----------



## Drew

Seabeast2000 said:


> Anyone using a Garmin or Suunto fitness watch? Been eyeballing the Garmin Instinct Solar 2. Anything I should watch out for (no pun)?


I have an older Forerunner 235 that I've been pretty happy with. The wrist sensor isn't perfect, but acceptably good (I'd say usually within 10bpm when worn tightly) and it can always support a chest strap if you need something more accurate. 

I briefly owned a Vivoactive 4 I'd bought as a potential replacement for my Whoop, hoping to transition to their Body Battery. I returned it because, well, the HR accuracy was abysmal - resting HR and low "walking around" intensity activities seemed ok, but anything involving elevating my HR was out of the question, I would come back from a ride and compare the HR record it had captured to the chest strap/Edge 830 record and I'd routinely be 30-40bpm below the chest strap, and then it'd seem to "hang up" a little after a ride, so I'd come back crack a beer, and get ready to hop in the shower and see something like 120-130 on my wrist where, if I went and turned my Edge back on and checked what my chest strap was reading, I should be down in the sup-100, maybe sub-80 range by then. It was also just not comfortable to sleep in unless I wore it very loose, and if I did, the flashing red and green lights for pulse and blood ox sat were pretty disruptive, particularly to my wife who's one of those people who needs total darkness to sleep. 

It's a pity because otherwise it was a pretty nice watch, and I liked Garmin's Body Battery approach (and of course the lack of a monthly subscription) more than I do the core Whoop strain/recovery model (their behavior analysis work is actually pretty fascinating, but inside of a couple months you know what helps and what hurts recovery and it's mostly just confirmation by then). 

I'd say just be sure to buy one from somewhere with a good return policy, and then do some testing to make sure your watch is reading well. I'm pretty sure mine was defective somehow, and while I did put in a help ticket, they weren't very helpful so I just returned it to the REI I had bought it from. That said, while their initial response wasn't helpful, when my chest strap went haywire within the last week or two and two rides in a row jumped up to 230bpm and just stayed there (and my pulse absolutely didn't, haha), their second response was just to ask me for my contact info, to send me a replacement.


----------



## Seabeast2000

FWP partially. 

Committed to a lung-burner MTB ride this AM. Its summer, and the other guy wanted to get started NLT 6:30. The ride is opposite side of town, 40-50 miles from me. 
Missed my alarm and the event horizon. Bummed, wanted to be mostly devastated by this time today. 

So did my home workout instead. 
4 sets raised leg push ups, wide and closed. To fail. 
recline raised leg rows, to fail. 
shoulder shrugs, to fail. 
4 sets walking lunges, got up to 80 lb dumbbells and I'm good. Keeping the legs on task these days, I need them for more than walking around. 

Yesterday was a run but man, it wasn't my day to perform. came home and could NOT recover, just brain/body exhausted all day. Probably combo of short night of sleep and who knows what, maybe low on salts. I'm glad I did it regardless, beats the alternative. 

My running is in disrepair still, not much endurance yet and my calves are blowing up back to Popeye level. Soon. Sticking with quicker intervals for now. 

Toying with the gym idea, just to get more lbs into the mix. I have a membership and its close......


----------



## MFB

Switched up my sets early as yesterday was the start of a new rotation, so why wait. Added 20-25 lbs to all my sets and went down to 4x5. Feels like I'm not doing as much since it's only 2/3s of my original rotation, but I know the bulk makes up for it.

Also hit a hopefully final PR for my 5 mile run at 38:25


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I only finished last week with 30 miles as I started getting rained on Thursday morning and didn't feel like running the last mile in the rain before work. I finished with a sub-37 4-mile run on Saturday and a 96 minute 10-mile run on Sunday.


----------



## MFB

Also upped my intake for my meal, so I added an extra egg for lunch, and now doing two 16 oz protein shakes with whole milk and two scoops of protein (1 per 8 oz) so I'm hoping that's enough to allow for some muscle growth since I plateau'd so hard


----------



## Seabeast2000

Drew said:


> I have an older Forerunner 235 that I've been pretty happy with. The wrist sensor isn't perfect, but acceptably good (I'd say usually within 10bpm when worn tightly) and it can always support a chest strap if you need something more accurate.
> 
> I briefly owned a Vivoactive 4 I'd bought as a potential replacement for my Whoop, hoping to transition to their Body Battery. I returned it because, well, the HR accuracy was abysmal - resting HR and low "walking around" intensity activities seemed ok, but anything involving elevating my HR was out of the question, I would come back from a ride and compare the HR record it had captured to the chest strap/Edge 830 record and I'd routinely be 30-40bpm below the chest strap, and then it'd seem to "hang up" a little after a ride, so I'd come back crack a beer, and get ready to hop in the shower and see something like 120-130 on my wrist where, if I went and turned my Edge back on and checked what my chest strap was reading, I should be down in the sup-100, maybe sub-80 range by then. It was also just not comfortable to sleep in unless I wore it very loose, and if I did, the flashing red and green lights for pulse and blood ox sat were pretty disruptive, particularly to my wife who's one of those people who needs total darkness to sleep.
> 
> It's a pity because otherwise it was a pretty nice watch, and I liked Garmin's Body Battery approach (and of course the lack of a monthly subscription) more than I do the core Whoop strain/recovery model (their behavior analysis work is actually pretty fascinating, but inside of a couple months you know what helps and what hurts recovery and it's mostly just confirmation by then).
> 
> I'd say just be sure to buy one from somewhere with a good return policy, and then do some testing to make sure your watch is reading well. I'm pretty sure mine was defective somehow, and while I did put in a help ticket, they weren't very helpful so I just returned it to the REI I had bought it from. That said, while their initial response wasn't helpful, when my chest strap went haywire within the last week or two and two rides in a row jumped up to 230bpm and just stayed there (and my pulse absolutely didn't, haha), their second response was just to ask me for my contact info, to send me a replacement.


Welp I have the instinct 2 solar on the way. Blasted doohickey better impress.


----------



## Drew

Seabeast2000 said:


> Welp I have the instinct 2 solar on the way. Blasted doohickey better impress.


I'm curious what you think. I'm waiting for the solar features to trickle down from the (absolutely huge) 1040 to the inevitable 840, but will be stoked to order one when it does. If I ever get crazy enough to try Everesting or any other sort of all-day activity, the ability to partially charge on the fly would be awesome.

Started the first of my progressive FTP TTE workouts today, but I was still pretty much toast after a 6 hour/108 mile virtual ride, checking off the longest route on Zwift on Saturday, so I did the warmup I created for these to open up my legs a bit (progressive 50-75% of FTP over 5 minutes, 30 seconds at 125% FTP, and then 2:30 at 50%) and the first ten minute block and then bailed, since my legs were still screaming at me. Still, I'm winging this a little without a proper recent FTP test and just Garmin's estimation after a long gravel ride with some solid climbing, and at least my HR was stabilizing right around where I'd expect lactate threshold to be, so that's an encouraging sign that I'm starting at the right point. And, even a hard warmup and ten minutes at threshold isn't a bad workout when you're still recovering. But, yes, I'm totally making excuses here.


----------



## MFB

Last night was the first set of 5x5 for legs, and it went ...something? I'm absolutely sore as fuck, my quads are on fire but they can move thankfully.

Incline leg press: 360lbs
Curl/Lifts: 160lbs
Calves: 175lbs

I then tried the rowing machine instead of my usual 1 mile walk with incline increase every 10th mile, then descend at same rate, and good God almighty. I'm looking at moving to a two bedroom place to put all my music equipment in a room, which would free up for a rower on my off-nights because that shit is much more of a workout than I remember.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


>




That is fucking amazing. 

So a 6 mile sprint on the bike this morning, then a 2 hour hitting session with a former ITF 316 ranked woman D1 player and then dumbbell and barbell complexes. You can bet your ass I'm getting dessert tonight and I'll be posting a pic.


----------



## Seabeast2000

So I got this Garmin. 

Did a test on the Max Trainer to compare calorie burn count. Always thought the Max Trainer was a bit generous.

26 minute interval with chest strap for Trainer vs. Garmin wrist watch HRM.

Maxtrainer- 442 cal
Garmin- 308 cal

I'll just defer to the Garmin.

I'll test it a few more times too.

Also this is first gen Max Trainer M5. I do not believe I am able to flash the firmware even if there were updates written.


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> So I got this Garmin.
> 
> Did a test on the Max Trainer to compare calorie burn count. Always thought the Max Trainer was a bit generous.
> 
> 26 minute interval with chest strap for Trainer vs. Garmin wrist watch HRM.
> 
> Maxtrainer- 442 cal
> Garmin- 308 cal
> 
> I'll just defer to the Garmin.
> 
> I'll test it a few more times too.
> 
> Also this is first gen Max Trainer M5. I do not believe I am able to flash the firmware even if there were updates written.



We used to have a first gen M5, that mother was a beast.


----------



## jaxadam

Party time.


----------



## Seabeast2000

No Fight Milk?


----------



## jaxadam

These just showed up too, and even though I’m not really feeling it, my wife said I have no choice but to lift now.


----------



## MFB

Seabeast2000 said:


> No Fight Milk?



He's currently in cultivating mass stage, not the cutting stage


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> No Fight Milk?



The Allmax Isoflex is one of the best bang per servings I found that I like. It’s pretty clean, and is 27 G protein per 30 g serving, clocking in at a whopping 90%. I’ve only found one or two that I like that are in that range.


----------



## Drew

Seabeast2000 said:


> So I got this Garmin.
> 
> Did a test on the Max Trainer to compare calorie burn count. Always thought the Max Trainer was a bit generous.
> 
> 26 minute interval with chest strap for Trainer vs. Garmin wrist watch HRM.
> 
> Maxtrainer- 442 cal
> Garmin- 308 cal
> 
> I'll just defer to the Garmin.
> 
> I'll test it a few more times too.
> 
> Also this is first gen Max Trainer M5. I do not believe I am able to flash the firmware even if there were updates written.


Only thing I'd suggest - do a quick comparison of HR data between the two, rather than calorie data. All things considered wrist monitors are pretty good, and *extremely* convenient, but a chest HR strap is still going to be more accurate. If the two workouts have similar average and peak HR data, then yeah, definitely trust the Garmin. But, if you're coming in, oh, 10bpm low on average and 20 low on peak on the Garmin relative to a second source recorded with a chest strap, that's probably a measurement issue and you might be better off pairing the chest strap to the Garmin and relying on that there as well.


----------



## Seabeast2000

jaxadam said:


> The Allmax Isoflex is one of the best bang per servings I found that I like. It’s pretty clean, and is 27 G protein per 30 g serving, clocking in at a whopping 90%. I’ve only found one or two that I like that are in that range.


I just ordered some hydro whey and egg protein to go along with regular whey and casein. No science just looking to mix it up and get more intake consistently.


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> I just ordered some hydro whey and egg protein to go along with regular whey and casein. No science just looking to mix it up and get more intake consistently.



Down the road, check out protein to serving ratio. Allmax Isoflex is an excellent place to start (90%). Syntha-6 is a terrible place to start (clocking in at <50%). Another pretty good one is Species Isolyze (>80%). Also, it has to be good enough to drink, because none of that will matter if it tastes like chalk.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Drew said:


> Only thing I'd suggest - do a quick comparison of HR data between the two, rather than calorie data. All things considered wrist monitors are pretty good, and *extremely* convenient, but a chest HR strap is still going to be more accurate. If the two workouts have similar average and peak HR data, then yeah, definitely trust the Garmin. But, if you're coming in, oh, 10bpm low on average and 20 low on peak on the Garmin relative to a second source recorded with a chest strap, that's probably a measurement issue and you might be better off pairing the chest strap to the Garmin and relying on that there as well.


Thanks, I did check the BPM and they were both within 1-3 of each other at any given time. I'll giver another test for good measure.


----------



## Drew

Seabeast2000 said:


> Thanks, I did check the BPM and they were both within 1-3 of each other at any given time. I'll giver another test for good measure.


Oh that IS odd. Strange!


----------



## Drew

(but i second your instinct here, I'd definitely trust Garmin over the Max Trainer. If nothing else Garmin is probably working with more/better data - body weight, for one)


----------



## Seabeast2000

Drew said:


> (but i second your instinct here, I'd definitely trust Garmin over the Max Trainer. If nothing else Garmin is probably working with more/better data - body weight, for one)


Maybe the Max Trainer juices the numbers for a different demographic/hype/marketing? I'll have to poke around to see if anyone else has observed this.


----------



## jaxadam

Holy. Motherfuckin. Macaroni. Blown. Away.


----------



## thebeesknees22

jaxadam said:


> Holy. Motherfuckin. Macaroni. Blown. Away.



mmmm mmmm...... mmmm... I'm intrigued. But at the same time I can see that being really disgusting. ha

how is it?


----------



## jaxadam

thebeesknees22 said:


> mmmm mmmm...... mmmm... I'm intrigued. But at the same time I can see that being really disgusting. ha
> 
> how is it?



It’s absolutely amazing. It has a decent profile too. 

My wife usually gets this birthday cake flavored one to make the kids protein pancakes with in the morning but they’re out of it so she got this one.


----------



## Seabeast2000

jaxadam said:


> It’s absolutely amazing. It has a decent profile too.
> 
> My wife usually gets this birthday cake flavored one to make the kids protein pancakes with in the morning but they’re out of it so she got this one.



Nice. I got some Muscle Feast Hydro Whey vanilla and its really tasty. Also used it in my latest batch of Kodiak Cakes. Probably could have used more ackshully.


----------



## jaxadam

[Jump rope -> single calf raises 20lb x 15 -> single overhead triceps 20lb x 15 -> double calf raises 40lb x 15 -> double overhead triceps 40lb x 15] x 4

[Jump rope -> kettlebell swings 35lb x 15 -> floor press 95lb x 21 -> kettlebell lunges R & L 35lb x 4] x 4

Time to get isolyzed.


----------



## CanserDYI

jaxadam said:


> It’s absolutely amazing. It has a decent profile too.
> 
> My wife usually gets this birthday cake flavored one to make the kids protein pancakes with in the morning but they’re out of it so she got this one.


You getting the boys ripped too?


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> You getting the boys ripped too?



They are almost ready for that Half Wicked YK11.


----------



## jaxadam

Slightly modified due to shoulder injury.

[Jump rope -> dumbbell curls 20lb x 10 -> overhead press 20lb x 10 -> dumbbell front squats 2 x 20lb x 10 -> single arm row 20lb x 10 -> romanian deads 20lb x 10] x 4

[Jump rope -> deads 95lb x 10 -> bent row 95lb x 10 -> overhead strict press 95lb x 10 -> squats 95lb x 10 -> good mornings 95lb x 10] x 4


----------



## jaxadam

Top tier shit right here. The post is a pretty good AIO with isolate, dextrose, creatine (I preferred it more when they used Kre-Alkalyn and not this Creatine MagnaPower bullshit) and my favorite ingredient of all time: phosphatidylserine.


----------



## Matt08642

I have a basic PPL routine I've been doing for a few years.

Push day:
- 4x8 flat or decline press of some sort (Barbell, DB, or a machine)
- 4x8 Incline press of some sort (again, BB, DB, or machine)
- 4x12 fly movement (Pec dec or cables)
- 4x12 fly movement that's different than the last one
- 4x25 lateral raises
- 4x10 cable lateral raises at a much lighter weight for pump/cooldown

Pull day:
- 4x8 rowing movement (Barbell row or a machine row)
- 4x8 heavy dumbbell row
- 4x8 seated cable row
- 4x8 high row or machine pullover
- 4x12 dumbbell curls
- 4x12 cable curls (Unilateral)

Leg day
- 3x10 laying hamstring curl
- 3x8 Barbell Squats OR 4x12 leg press if all the squat racks are taken
- 4x12 Leg Extension
- 4x12 Leg curls
- 4x20 Standing calf raises
- 4x20 Seated calf raises

All workouts take about an hour followed by around an hour of LISS cardio.

The only thing I feel I'm missing is more direct ab work and direct triceps work. I haven't done a ton of ab work because I'm lazy, and avoided the triceps work since most triceps exercises I've tried just destroy my tendons instantly.


----------



## jaxadam

Matt08642 said:


> The only thing I feel I'm missing is more direct ab work and direct triceps work. I haven't done a ton of ab work because I'm lazy, and avoided the triceps work since most triceps exercises I've tried just destroy my tendons instantly.



I used to do an enormous amount of ab work years ago when it counted. I had a Muscle and Fitness magazine back in prob 1997 or 1998 that had this multi-page pull-out poster full-blown routine and I followed it to a "t" for literally years, and it was insane. I was getting a lot of back injuries, though, because I'm pretty sure I was over-spot training my core. I don't do any core-specific stuff now; I feel that I get sufficient ancillary ab work from deads and squats.

As far as triceps, what about just some basic skull crushers or kickbacks? I have never experienced any issues with tricep work.

On another positive note, my wife talked me into doing a 3000 pushups for the month of December challenge. Back in my heyday I would have knocked that out in about 4 days!


----------



## MFB

jaxadam said:


> I used to do an enormous amount of ab work years ago when it counted. I had a Muscle and Fitness magazine back in prob 1997 or 1998 that had this multi-page pull-out poster full-blown routine and I followed it to a "t" for literally years, and it was insane. I was getting a lot of back injuries, though, because I'm pretty sure I was over-spot training my core. I don't do any core-specific stuff now; I feel that I get sufficient ancillary ab work from deads and squats.
> 
> As far as triceps, what about just some basic skull crushers or kickbacks? I have never experienced any issues with tricep work.
> 
> On another positive note, my wife talked me into doing a 3000 pushups for the month of December challenge. Back in my heyday I would have knocked that out in about 4 days!



I missed a zero on that total and thought, "wow, Jax is struggling to get 300 pushups in a month? How the might have fallen!" but 3000 makes a lot more sense


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> I missed a zero on that total and thought, "wow, Jax is struggling to get 300 pushups in a month? How the might have fallen!" but 3000 makes a lot more sense



I'm just more impressed that my wife thinks she's going to do it... Hell, with all the practicing she's been doing over the past few days I'd say she's halfway there by now! But come January 1st I'll let you know her total.


----------



## Seabeast2000

jaxadam said:


> Top tier shit right here. The post is a pretty good AIO with isolate, dextrose, creatine (I preferred it more when they used Kre-Alkalyn and not this Creatine MagnaPower bullshit) and my favorite ingredient of all time: phosphatidylserine.


What is the Phos ingredient? Does it go by an acronym usually?


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> What is the Phos ingredient? Does it go by an acronym usually?



It goes by PS. It's supposedly a cortisol suppressant.


----------



## Seabeast2000

jaxadam said:


> It goes by PS. It's supposedly a cortisol suppressant.


Thanks, are you seeing shred/leaning from it?

EDIT: Because old guys are inquiring.


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> Thanks, are you seeing shred/leaning from it?
> 
> EDIT: Because old guys are inquiring.



I liked the old stuff better. But if I had to pick one and only one supplement, it would be this stuff.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Long overdue update: my training season for 23 is cut short over the winter due to injury. I got bumped by a car on a training run just before Halloween, and decided to still run my 13 November marathon. I ended up walking about the last 7-10 miles of that race because my knee just wasn't having it (I had been running up 8 miles post accident without a problem, but 26 was a few too many). Currently, not able to do consecutive days of running without pain. I've tried: ice, heat, massage, theragun, stretching without much prolonged relief (ie able to run 5 - 7 miles on consecutive days without feeling sharp pain, if I start to feel a bit of pain I do cut the second day short). It might be a let it heal situation, which stinks as I was looking forward to that 50K in April.

Anywho, I've got at least 3 halves and a full on my schedule for 2023 that I'd like to complete to get back into shape again. I guess I'll dust off the free weights and do some upper body lifting in the meantime.


----------



## BornToLooze

I'd been doing pretty good since I started working out, but seasonal depression kicked in like a bitch. Haven't worked out in almost 2 weeks, but managed to have a little bit of extra energy after making it through the day.

5 sets incline dumbbell bench press
4 sets dumbbell bench press
3 sets incline dumbbell flys
4 sets dumbbell curls
4 sets hammer curls

I did like normal, and did all sets to failure, which came a lot sooner today than it usually does, and still being depressed, started beating myself up over that. But, then I started thinking...my depression is the reason I've been working out so hard, and I've been depressed enough I haven't worked out in 2 weeks...I did what I could with today. And I still managed to hit a PR because I got one more rep in, even though the tank is on E.


----------



## Bevo

As an old guy I lost a ton of muscle and my job is useless to gain or maintain it.

over the last 4 months I have been doing 5X5 strength training.
Each start with a ramp up to 80% then as heavy as I can for 5 sets/reps.

Squats
Bench
Barbell rows
Curls
Overhead press
Chin ups
I also ad in some single movements and stretching.

I do this twice a week and try to start my day with 30 min fast walk on the treadmill.
My goal is to get stronger by early spring and build into a strength/cardio model then. 
Racing motorcycles is high cardio and strength with flexibility, extra muscle really helps during a crash too, helps prevent broken bones..

Bonus, I tripled my bench and squats lol! Just don’t ask what I started at!
Cheers!


----------



## BornToLooze

Decided to do a whole body workout today instead of one part like I usually do

4x12 RDLs
4x12 dumbbell one arm row
2x12 dumbbell upright row
4x12 incline bench press
5x12 standing calf raises
4x8 Zercher squats
4x12 crunches
3x12 drag curls
4x12 EZ bar curls
4x12 EZ bar rear standing press
5x15 posterior wrist curls
5x15 seated calf raises
5x10 dumbbell shoulder press
3x15 lat raises

I kept the weight a little bit lighter than usual, so I could hit some higher reps to build some more muscle mass, but I got done and according to my workout app it was still over 40,000 pounds in total weight.


----------



## jaxadam

No jump rope today, knees are acting up.

6 mile bike ride early this morning.

4 x 8 x 25 lbs dumbell curls -> overhead press -> squats -> rows -> romanian deads (you do the whole circuit without stopping)

4 x 8 x 95 lbs barbell deads -> upright rows -> overhead press -> back squats -> good mornings (whole circuit without stopping)

Tennis doubles tonight from 7 to 9 pm.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I'm on a workout app that has workout challenges. My wife has problems with it because



She's came in the room right about the time I've passed out from working out so much. I'm just trying to deal with my body dysmorphia, and she's making a huge deal about how working out can be considered self harm.


----------



## Drew

Been re-thinking my training approach over the winter - for the rest of the cyclists on the board, the Empirical Cycling podcast is excellent, and if you don't mind a LOT of science, it's given me a bunch of evidence-backed insighs that should make me a stronger rider. 

I'm doing three basic things these days: 

1) A LOT of volume. The subject of z2 (endurance pace) training rides is kind of trendy right now, and people tend to overthink it - there's no special adaptations that occur in zone 2 and zone 2 only, per se. But, what z2 does is allows you to put in a ton of volume, without - after some initial acclimation - building up much incremental fatigue. So, while it's an old truism in cycling that i probably shouldn't need data to understand, I'm trying to make my easy days easier, and spend more time in the saddle riding on easy days. If i couldn't hold a conversation at that pace, I'm going too hard, that kind of stuff. 

2) One observation that's been pretty eye opening to me is there's nothing really that ties your FTP - functional threshold power - to any particular time period. One of the earlier ways of estimating this, popularized by the fact time trials are often about an hour long, is to go out and do an hour long max effort, and whatever that average power is, that's your FTP... but threshold power is a metabolic state and not a temporal one, it's the point where your body switches over from primarily aerobic metabolism to primarily anaerobic, and fatigue starts to build up a LOT faster. And, while it's popularly assumed to be an hour long, there's no reason for that to be the case, and your time to exhaustion (TTE) at FTP can be anywhere from 25-30 minutes, to 80+ in the case of extremely well trained athletes. And, importantly, it's a lot easier to train TTE than it is to actually increase your FTP, and being able to hold FTP for 75 minutes on a 75 minute climb is going to get you to the top a LOT faster than holding FTP 10w higher for 40 minutes, and then exploding. So, I'm doing threshold intervals, starting with 3 sets at FTP for 9 minutes, and then over the winter progressively lengthening the intervals/adding more as necessary to progressively build up longer and longer time at FTP in workouts, with the idea that by the time I'm doing, say, four blocks of 15 minutes, maybe I won't be able to hold FTP for a full hour, but I'll probably be able to hang on for at least 50 minutes or so. And considering I seem to be in the camp where my TTE is definitely less than an hour (probably 30-35 minutes is my best guess based on real world experiences and recollections of how i felt at the top of that partiular climb, etc) that's low hanging fruit for improving PRs on some of my favorite hour long climbs. 

3) Since VO2Max intervals are probably the best way to increase FTP, I'm also doing some of these - for now 2 minutes on/three minutes off x5, but I'll probably start adding intervals as the winter goes on, or maybe push that to 3 on, 3 off. 

So, the plan is basically ride as much as i can but generally keep it pretty chill so I'm not building much fatigue, but once a week do a block of FTP intervals, and 1-2x a week depending on how fast I'm recovering do a block of VO2Max intervals, to try to build a bigger aerobic base, stretch out my ability to hold FTP, and try to raise FTP a bit back to where I was at the start of the summer (where a few medical issues waylaid me). 

In 2023 I'm riding as a Specialized brand ambassador, so I kinda feel like I need to step it up in a big way.


----------

